# Your worst album purchases?



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 12, 2012)

we've all done it, you wait months, get all excited, you buy into the hype... and then...

bad purchases, here are a few of mine, what are some of your?













im still *angry* over this one...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2012)

And this album was decent, but not worth the $12 bucks I spent.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 12, 2012)

^ oh my...lol


----------



## DLG (Oct 12, 2012)

bought a shitload of 3rd rate progpower back in the days predating fast internet

off the top...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 12, 2012)

^ im a sucker for "lord of the rings" album covers myself...


----------



## DLG (Oct 12, 2012)

who isn't?


----------



## cronux (Oct 12, 2012)

working at a record label has definitely saved me some money over the years in terms of album purchasing 

but still, some promotional cd's i HAD to give away... i'm talking about:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree with all above except Locust. That was actually pretty decent, IMO.


----------



## cronux (Oct 12, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I agree with all above except Locust. That was actually pretty decent, IMO.



ahahahahha, i knew that someone would eventually say this


----------



## cronux (Oct 12, 2012)

oh, and here's some more 





















and one personal favorite:


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Oct 12, 2012)

Summer of 2005 got one of the last Century Media paper catalogs in the mail. Something like 500 pages of bands. Well needless to say, I love metal...

But here's one I bought hook, line & sinker. Japanese Import, a band of artists from other bands, etc., etc., etc. Hey I got $35 dollars for something so rare and sure to be awesome. I don't have a job but, who cares. 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/8/86/Mindrevolution.jpg/220px-Mindrevolution.jpg

Can't seem to get the album cover to upload??? Anywho... Skyfire - Mind Revolution


----------



## Curt (Oct 12, 2012)

Death Magnetic...

gave it to my step dad who is a huge Metallica fan. Even he thinks it is mediocre.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2012)

Curt said:


> Death Magnetic...
> 
> gave it to my step dad who is a huge Metallica fan. Even he thinks it is mediocre.



Thanks for the reminder! 

2nd worst $15 spent.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Oct 12, 2012)

And, I'll get shit for this one, but:






Bought _Miss Machine_ and thought it was fantastic. Had never heard anything like it before. Bought _Ire Works_ when it came out and thought it was awful. 





These are just albums off the top of my head. I have purchased many a disappointing album.


----------



## DLG (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## ridner (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2012)

Ridner, you have my condolences.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Oct 12, 2012)

Disappointing purchases? Hmmmm......my list would include: every Paramore album, the first Chelsea Wolfe album, Korn's _The Path of Totality_, Dimmu Borgir's _In Sorte Diaboli_ and _Abrahadabra_ left me disappointed, the Levi/Werstler album, Killswitch Engage's 2009 self-titled album, Avenged Sevenfold's _Nightmare_, and Devin Townsend's _Deconstruction_ album (but I needed it to complete the set.).

Yep...that's about it. Seven to ten bucks an album?...maxes me at just under $100 wasted. (Eh, not bad. But you gotta support your artists!)


----------



## Sunyata (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 12, 2012)

>



Considering recent antics... SO appropriate...


----------



## cronux (Oct 12, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Considering recent antics... SO appropriate...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 12, 2012)

Curt said:


> Death Magnetic...
> 
> gave it to my step dad who is a huge Metallica fan. Even he thinks it is mediocre.



It was better than St. Anger...


----------



## ridner (Oct 12, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ridner, you have my condolences.



at least I am not one of the poor souls who bought the expensive boxed set thing


----------



## javiereu (Oct 12, 2012)

And I'm a huge Metallica fan...


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 12, 2012)

ridner said:


> at least I am not one of the poor souls who bought the expensive boxed set thing



I actually didn't mind getting the boxed set thing..... At least the snare was listenable in the DVD  DVD>Album


----------



## linchpin (Oct 12, 2012)

javiereu said:


>


I have to step in and defend this, I bought this along with the bonus live dvd of the album, really enjoyed it and still do to this day... nothing like being pummeled with riffs after pounding riffs, it was nice to see this side of Metallica, even if it's just once. 

Back to the topic at hand... I say this is a classic case of 'curiosity killed the cat'... and this nearly killed me as to why I threw away money like I hate myself:


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 12, 2012)

Static-X - Start a War. Never bought another Static-X album after that. I was young and loved them back in the day, but Machine is still one of my top albums.
The 2 Soulfy albums I bought: Primitive and Dark Days (I think is what it was called. It was the 5th one).
Adema - Adema. Even when I was 12-13 years old and got it I just tried to for r myself to like it.

Also Devin Townsend's Deconstruction grew on me a lot. I was a bit disappointed at first but now I love it, poop sounds and all.


----------



## DLG (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Static-X - Start a War. Never bought another Static-X album after that. I was young and loved them back in the day, but Machine is still one of my top albums.



I feel exactly the same. Wisconsion Death Trip and Machine are awesome, Shadow Zone was decent, Start a War was just the beginning of the downward spiral. 

Actually, I thought Cannibal was also, but Cult of Static was just an underproduced piece of shit.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 12, 2012)

DLG said:


>



Is _Stairway to Fairyland_ the actual, genuine title of the album? That is truly the least metal-sounding thing... EVER.



DLG said:


>



I fervently hope this is not real.


----------



## DLG (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm clearly running this thread


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2012)

...Okay, I didn't really buy it. I just wanted to post it.


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 12, 2012)

This album made me go back to the times when I actually listened to a track or two before buying.


----------



## MFB (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Curt (Oct 12, 2012)

YoTBR wasnt THAT bad, IMO.

Could have been better, however.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 12, 2012)

canuck brian said:


> This album made me go back to the times when I actually listened to a track or two before buying.



It wasn't 100% awful, but it's not what I expected. A lot of ppl hated Catch 33 and I thought it was pretty damn awesome. I need to give Koloss another listen, though. I'm pretty sure I only listened to it once through and that might be saying all that needs to be said...


----------



## Genome (Oct 12, 2012)

Was advertised as an unrelenting deathgrind epic, all I heard was second rate babecore.


----------



## lurgar (Oct 12, 2012)

Zoot Suit Riot was a pretty cool swing song, but the rest of it was such trash I never gave it a second listen. 








Hey, it's David Bowie and he's a legend and I kinda like that "all the pretty things are going to hell" song so let's just see what it's like...

Oh God why is he out of tune right off the bat oh God what have I done this is really bad.


----------



## thrsher (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Treeunit212 (Oct 12, 2012)

canuck brian said:


> This album made me go back to the times when I actually listened to a track or two before buying.



HOW DO YOU NOT LIKE KOLOSS?! It's the same damn formula they've always used and it's still great. 

My worst album purchase?






If the salesman at Hot Topic says it's better than their second album, _*you punch them in the fucking face and leave the store.*_

Never again.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 12, 2012)

DLG said:


>



that looks sooo metal  even if i did buy this album, i wont have posted it...

...please tell me this is photoshopped!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 12, 2012)

Treeunit212 said:


> HOW DO YOU NOT LIKE KOLOSS?! It's the same damn formula they've always used and it's still great.
> 
> My worst album purchase?
> 
> ...



You listen to what the people at Hot Topic have to say about music? I go there for tongue rings and to check out cuties with dyed hair my mom would never approve of...


----------



## edsped (Oct 12, 2012)

Coheed - Black Rainbow
Nevermore - The Obsidian Conspiracy

Dragonforce - Sonic Firestorm is the most disappointing album I've ever bought though. I had only heard about Dragonforce on forums and most people were saying how amazing they were and I loved power metal so I went out and bought their latest CD without ever having heard them. Turns out I couldn't stand them.


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 12, 2012)

Treeunit212 said:


> HOW DO YOU NOT LIKE KOLOSS?! It's the same damn formula they've always used and it's still great.
> :



Not really - everything they did before they went 8 string crazy was way more dynamic and far more interesting to listen to. Koloss, Nothing and Catch 33 sound like rhythm exercises.

DEI, None and Chaosphere don't sound anything like those aforementioned albums.


----------



## Treeunit212 (Oct 12, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> You listen to what the people at Hot Topic have to say about music? I go there for tongue rings and to check out cuties with dyed hair my mom would never approve of...



He was a friend and I knew he worked on commission.

Still not worth it.


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm still mad I bought Octivarium. It just didn't click for me.


M3CHK1LLA said:


> that looks sooo metal  even if i did buy this album, i wont have posted it...
> 
> ...please tell me this is photoshopped!



Nope...I remember when that mess came out. It caused massive 'wtf' across the hair metal world


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 12, 2012)

DAATH The consealers. I didn't like that album much at all. Day of endless light was cool. Love their second album though!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2012)

ghostred7 said:


> I'm still mad I bought Octivarium.



Agreed. DT's worst album, IMO. Weak songs and I thought Trucci's tone sounded pretty bad.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 12, 2012)

canuck brian said:


> Not really - everything they did before they went 8 string crazy was way more dynamic and far more interesting to listen to. Koloss, Nothing and Catch 33 sound like rhythm exercises.
> 
> DEI, None and Chaosphere don't sound anything like those aforementioned albums.



I'm pretty sure Marten even mentioned that in an interview... "On 'Nothing' we started playing more like--" and then he started playing a riff...

They seem to do more droney bendy low note stuff now and don't so much touch the rest of the strings short of clean bits. I do kind of think that creates a cool contrast some of the time, though.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 12, 2012)

ghostred7 said:


> I'm still mad I bought Octivarium. It just didn't click for me.
> 
> 
> Nope...I remember when that mess came out. It caused massive 'wtf' across the hair metal world



When you make a man with tight pants and feathered hair facepalm you know it's a problem...


----------



## jjfiegel (Oct 12, 2012)

This just isn't good.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 12, 2012)

Symphony X`s "iconoclast"...


----------



## AddisonsOwn (Oct 12, 2012)

Korn III was a waste, Sully Erna's solo album was a waste, I could go on for hours


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 12, 2012)

I've never bought an album I didn't like, because I always listen to a few tracks on YouTube or some such before spending a penny.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 12, 2012)

Hmm...

Circa Survive - Juturna (only because I was expecting to hear songs from "On Letting Go"; I wasn't very well versed in their discography when I bought the album, clearly)
Steve Vai - Real Illusions -- I liked some songs from that album, but it's by far my least favorite Vai album.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 12, 2012)

I bought hundreds of CDs in high school/college and only a few of them were so bad that I sold them back:

Disturbed - The Sickness
Kid Rock - Devil Without a Cause
Primer 55 - Introduction to Mayhem
Moonspell - Irreligious
Powerman 5000 - Tonight the Stars Revolt
Soulfly - Primitive
Nile - Black Seeds of Vengeance
Megadeth - The World Needs a Hero (yes, I still have Risk, this one was far worse!!!)

I'm sure there were more but I can't remember them offhand. I know I sold Lacuna Coil's "Unleashed Memories" at some point but that was merely incredibly bland instead of terrible like the above.

I'm such a hoarder that things had to be REALLY, REALLY shitty and also totally lacking in ironic entertainment value before I'd get rid of them. I still have stuff like Limp Bizkit and Coal Chamber's first two albums, Vanilla Ice's metal album, and a couple Insane Clown Posse albums boxed up somewhere.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 12, 2012)

Aww... That Kid Rock album was awesome when I was in like 7th grade... 

But yea... I fuckin' hate Black Seeds of Vengeance. I remember putting that in and thinking... But I thought I liked Nile...?


----------



## wankerness (Oct 12, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Agreed. DT's worst album, IMO. Weak songs and I thought Trucci's tone sounded pretty bad.



I dodged a bullet, right when Octavarium came out a friend of mine made us listen to it in the car once on a long road trip. There were like 5 of us in the car and by the time the album was over we were all just like, stunned and no longer wanted to talk to each other. Totally ruined the day! I probably would have bought it if I hadn't had that experience, though, so hey.

Re: St Anger, I have listened to it a few times and I just can't get annoyed by it. Some of the songs, like the title track, are incredibly repetitive and I can't make it through them, but "Some Kind of Monster" and a couple of the other ones are really fun to listen to if I'm in the right mood. And I liked the DVD that came with it a lot, I wish more bands would do that with their albums. Tesseract is the only other one I can think of and they only did about 1/2 the album.

Megadeth's "Risk" was not good but a few of the tracks were entertaining in a completely braindead sort of way. I didn't mind Insomnia or Prince of Darkness or Breadline or The Doctor is Calling, I can't really remember much else on there besides Crush Em which I hated. I am not saying those were GOOD songs or anything but they were pleasant enough fluff, I guess. I vaguely remember the production sounding cool to my 15 year old ears. I really liked pretty much every song on Cryptic Writings though so maybe I was just brain damaged


----------



## wankerness (Oct 12, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Aww... That Kid Rock album was awesome when I was in like 7th grade...
> 
> But yea... I fuckin' hate Black Seeds of Vengeance. I remember putting that in and thinking... But I thought I liked Nile...?



I got it cause I heard "I am the bullgod" on HARD DRIVE WITH LOU BRUTIS or whatever and thought it was awesome and like RATM or something. I bought it and when like 2/3 of it was just rap I was infuriated. The only other song on it I liked was called "Fuck Off" or something and I think it had Eminem on it. This was before "Bawitdibaw" came out as a single...that song was pretty terrible but in a hilarious way. I almost wish I'd kept the album just so I could still listen to that.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 12, 2012)

I still have Bawitdaba on my ipod. 

Every time I hear it, it reminds me of Workaholics:



> If we do this there's gonna be 2 hits:
> 
> 1. Me hitting you
> 2. Kid Rock's Bawitdaba playing in the background
> ...


----------



## JamesM (Oct 12, 2012)

I've been pretty lucky, actually. 

But I'd have to say one time I got snookered into buying a Parkway Drive album. Whatever album has "Boneyards" on it. I'm still sore at my friend for talking me into it. It isn't even like it's because it's a "core" band because I'm pretty open minded with that stuff. The album was just rubbish, non-cohesive and the songwriting was just bad. The "Boneyards" track isn't too bad though.


----------



## Treeunit212 (Oct 12, 2012)

Buying an album and taking more than a few playthroughs to realize how good it truly is. That's half the fun for me.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 12, 2012)

That happens to me a lot... An album that gets barely any play whatsoever will sometimes creep its way back into my CD player and lo n behold, a year later I all of a sudden like an album I once thought was shit...

I feel the same way about my own work most of the time too, though.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 12, 2012)

I have never, ever started liking an album I once hated. There are tons of examples of being somewhat disappointed on first listen or not knowing what to make with something but I've never had a total about-face. I have every confidence that nothing I sold after just a listen or two was any good


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 12, 2012)

So glad I listened to a bit of Koloss on YouTube and didn't buy it. My only reaction to I was 'wat...'


----------



## TIBrent (Oct 12, 2012)

-Brent


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 12, 2012)

EDIT: I thought about throwing Suicide Silence's first two albums on here but honestly, for what they are, they're pretty good.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 12, 2012)

DLG said:


> I'm clearly running this thread



I actually just listened to some of "Stairway To Fairyland"... not sure I have ever heard anything cheesier or more derivative.

Hearing a long-haired German man with a very high-pitched voice screeching "FAIRYLAND!" at you over six minutes of fourth-rate Dungeons and Dragons metal is not a pleasant experience. And I still can't get over that album title... 

Never again.


----------



## maliciousteve (Oct 12, 2012)

Machine Head - Supercharger

What a Pile Of Shit. You literally couldn't give away this expensive coaster.


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 12, 2012)

Last thread like this I said COB's Relentless Reckless Forever.....

I've warmed up to the album a bit, so in this thread, I introduce:


----------



## edsped (Oct 12, 2012)

That reminds me, how could I forget Are You Dead Yet?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 12, 2012)

i cant hardly believe anyone liked st. anger...im a huge metallica fan but i couldnt stand that album. i even tried to give it a chance on few occasions. i usually play a cd in my car for a week or two before changing it out. i had st. anger in there a day and a half and had to call it quits...really!

the 3 reasons it sucked...

3. no hammett solos...what? really?
2. hetfield sounds like he's randomly singing/screaming & trying to sound tough.
1. lars beating on what sounds like garbage pales & trash can lids. he is also to blame for no solos.

i do have the cd in my collection because it is metallica, but it collects dust...

/rant


----------



## CrownofWorms (Oct 12, 2012)

Chickenfoot 

when I was younger fallout boy and MCR


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> 3. no hammett solos...what? really?



Is it strange that I actually consider this a blessing?


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Oct 12, 2012)

Sinus - TAFU

Not only was this album really bad, but in the end it cost me like 50 buck because of shipping and borders and shit. I'm still angry, yes.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 12, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i cant hardly believe anyone liked st. anger...im a huge metallica fan but i couldnt stand that album. i even tried to give it a chance on few occasions. i usually play a cd in my car for a week or two before changing it out. i had st. anger in there a day and a half and had to call it quits...really!
> 
> the 3 reasons it sucked...
> 
> ...



These complaints are true. I think the album kind of feels like a bunch of songs that they wrote as they went along and they only had a vague idea of what they were going for. I just think that it still manages to work in places and I think parts of it are really fun to listen to. I still think this is one of the funniest and most accurate song parodies, though. I especially love the OOooOooOoooo vocal thing that's straight from "Invisible Kid."



"Back to our ROOTs, these songs are LONG, and there are FAST PARTS, so that AUTOMATICALLYMEANSTHATTHEY'REGOOD!!!!!!"


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 13, 2012)

^ haha...that vid is so funny & true.

thx for sharing.


----------



## I Voyager (Oct 13, 2012)

Y'all hating on some albums I love.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 13, 2012)

25 bucks a couple good songs, a couple meh songs, and a couple crappy ones. Bleh.

Also since I forgot until I saw the other thread, this was the first album I ever bought, and also one I regretted. 






The Finger Eleven tune off of it is basically the only good one.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 13, 2012)

^ i dont really get any motion picture cd's. only one i have is for mission impossible 2.
it had "i disappear" and a couple other decent ones.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 13, 2012)

The only soundtracks I got that were the "made up of songs that weren't in the movie" variety were Godzilla: The Album which I still really like a few tracks on (particularly the Foo Fighters and RATM songs that never ended up on any of their LPs) and Natural Born Killers/Lost Highway/The Crow cause each had some NIN song that was exclusive to it. I guess "The Crow" was a pretty terrible soundtrack but the other two were pretty great imo.


----------



## Ghoul-7 (Oct 14, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And this album was decent, but not worth the $12 bucks I spent.


 Hey wait! Psychostick is awesome! Because boobs :boobs:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 14, 2012)

Ghoul-7 said:


> Hey wait! Psychostick is awesome! Because boobs :boobs:



I know they are. I just didn't like THAT album. 

I loved Sandwich, though.


----------



## TIBrent (Oct 14, 2012)

Two more to add








Stink, stank, stunk...
-Brent


----------



## subject aftermath (Oct 14, 2012)

The new Linkin Park album... got it because it was said they've returned to old form... As if haha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 14, 2012)

subject aftermath said:


> The new Linkin Park album... got it because it was said they've returned to old form... As if haha



From what I can tell, it was just Minutes to Midnight lite.


----------



## guitareben (Oct 14, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Steve Vai - Real Illusions -- I liked some songs from that album, but it's by far my least favorite Vai album.



That's like, one of my favourite albums ever...


----------



## LilyPond (Oct 15, 2012)

Black Moon is the worst album I ever bought. I feel that will be awesome and after I buying that I got really anger with it.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Oct 15, 2012)

...I had a serious crush on a girl who was about the biggest Eminem fan I've ever heard of, so I bought these cd's and faked genuine interest in them! 
I am NOT proud of that! 


Also, under the influence of alcohol I've bought this:











...It's far from crap-music, I just don't connect with it like all the other stuff I listen to! I do play them from time to time, but I should have saved the money instead of buying them in the first place (CD's are F***ing expensive here in Denmark!)

I rarely buy anything that I haven't heard in its entirety before buying... unless I get drunk, then anything can happen!


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 15, 2012)

Nightmare by Avenged Sevenfold. 

Ugh, such a crappy album.


----------



## AddisonsOwn (Oct 15, 2012)

jeleopard said:


> Nightmare by Avenged Sevenfold.
> 
> Ugh, such a crappy album.



There are some decent tracks on there, but it is just too inconsistent track to track, its up down and all around, if it was consistent then maybe I'd like it


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 15, 2012)

subject aftermath said:


> The new Linkin Park album... got it because it was said they've returned to old form... As if haha



Well, it sure was a step back (in a positive way) after A Thousand Suns but not really into their "roots". Sounded like M2M with some more electronic stuff. Great album, imo. I should buy all their albums. 

Edit: And my worst album purchase, hmm.. I would say that the only one I regret buying is this one bedroom guitarist's album because the production was bad even for being in demo form but it was the actual final production.


----------



## I Voyager (Oct 15, 2012)

TIBrent said:


> Stink, stank, stunk...
> -Brent


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 15, 2012)

AddisonsOwn said:


> There are some decent tracks on there, but it is just too inconsistent track to track, its up down and all around, if it was consistent then maybe I'd like it



My thoughts EXACTLY.


----------



## fps (Oct 15, 2012)

Divine Aeternum, clearly drunk on holiday drinks. God Ghost Reveries was a disappointment, such a disappointment that it's up there. Still, Baying Of The Hounds, TUNE!


----------



## nostealbucket (Oct 15, 2012)

Linkin Park and Jay z- because of this album, I hated linkin park for a very long time.

Chelsea Grin- Desolation of Eden - has to be one of the most boring albums I've heard in a long time.

Avenged Sevenfold - Nightmare - Another extremely boring album. This made me absolutely hate them (I still do)...


----------



## Genome (Oct 15, 2012)

TIBrent said:


> Stink, stank, stunk...
> -Brent


----------



## nsimonsen (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm totally going to get a hazing for this but..........


Every Dream Theater since Train of Thought......


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 15, 2012)

> *Ghost Reveries*


I never actually listened to this one all the way through and the only Opeth album I own is Damnation. I will say that I enjoyed what I heard of GR over Watershed; nothing stuck with me for that album. Also forgot: I second the one who posted The Sickness here. I can't even listen to that song any more. Although this version is pretty goddamn awesome:


----------



## nsimonsen (Oct 15, 2012)

I loved Ruin and Hollow Crown so much, and the new record Daybreaker is an amazing return to form but this record just bored me and I hated how Sam Carter changed his vocal style.


----------



## blaaargh (Oct 15, 2012)

TheBloodstained said:


>



Dude. The Marshall Mathers LP is easily in the top 3 hip-hop records of the past decade. I understand that not everyone enjoys rap, and especially in your circumstance I could see you coming away with a bad taste in your mouth (so to speak), but you can't deny that Em's wordplay and chops are wizard-level. 

OT: I kind of agree with Ghost Reveries, but Watershed was a lot more so. GR at least had a couple good songs on it. On first listen, Sigh - Hangman's Hymn was a bit underwhelming, but I'm hoping it'll grow on me.


----------



## PostOrganic (Oct 15, 2012)

nsimonsen said:


> I'm totally going to get a hazing for this but..........
> 
> 
> Every Dream Theater since Train of Thought......



Um... well... You get a +1 from me. I don't even bother listening when they release albums at this point.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Oct 16, 2012)

New Lamb of god... Listened to it once, lent it to a mate, haven't seen it for a few months now... not really to bothered about it..


----------



## nsimonsen (Oct 16, 2012)

Kiwimetal101 said:


> New Lamb of god... Listened to it once, lent it to a mate, haven't seen it for a few months now... not really to bothered about it..


 
I felt that about everything post Ashes of the Wake to be honest, Sacrament didn't stick with me and I didn't even bother with anything afterwards.


----------



## Dooky (Oct 16, 2012)

^^ exact same feeling here. I bought As the Palce Burns & Ashes of the Wake and thought they were great - then I bought Sacrement went it came out and thought it was average - listen to the some tracks from Wrath on Youtube - then completely lost interest in the band.


----------



## flint757 (Oct 16, 2012)

Newer album by LOG takes a detour from their norm. As a whole I like their older stuff better, but my favorite tracks overall are from wrath and resolution. Randy does some different techniques as well.

As for St. Anger I think the album would have been better if Lars wasn't involved. Although a song called kill kill kill kill, kill isn't exactly revolutionary either.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 16, 2012)

Everything I've ever bought. Because now I'm broke.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 16, 2012)

blaaargh said:


> Dude. The Marshall Mathers LP is easily in the top 3 hip-hop records of the past decade. I understand that not everyone enjoys rap, and especially in your circumstance I could see you coming away with a bad taste in your mouth (so to speak), but you can't deny that Em's wordplay and chops are wizard-level.
> 
> OT: I kind of agree with Ghost Reveries, but Watershed was a lot more so. GR at least had a couple good songs on it. On first listen, Sigh - Hangman's Hymn was a bit underwhelming, but I'm hoping it'll grow on me.



I was sent the marshall mathers LP by BMG when I was a member cause apparently they considered it the metal selection of the month. I sent it back without listening to it! Owned.

Ghost Reveries is great, I can't imagine anyone who's into prog or metal not finding a single track they like, it has so much variety. Ah well.

I just bought Watershed yesterday, time to give it another chance. I haven't heard it since it came out and I thought it was so lame I didn't even bother buying it X_X


----------



## blaaargh (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm not saying Ghost Reveries was terrible by any means. Baying of the Hounds and Reverie/Harlequin Forest are fantastic tracks, and Beneath the Mire is pretty solid as well. However, songs like Ghost of Perdition and The Grand Conjuration were just complete snoozefests for me. Imo it was just really inconsistent - unlike Watershed, which was consistently bleh (except for Hessian Peel, that song still brought it.)


----------



## The Hiryuu (Oct 17, 2012)

Operation Mindcrime 2.

I was fortunate enough not to purchase St. Anger or Illud Divinum In-anus.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 17, 2012)

The Hiryuu said:


> Operation Mindcrime 2.



You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## 3074326 (Oct 17, 2012)

Puscifer - V is for Vagina

I mean, I'm not exactly sure what I expected when I bought this, but it was the worst fucking thing I've ever heard. 

If the goal was to make the worst album possible, he succeeded and I must congratulate MJK on his accomplishment. I couldn't even find enough humor in it to enjoy it.

Also, Dredg's albums after El Cielo are all in consideration. NO WAY THAT'S THE SAME BAND! Leitmotif and El Cielo are two of my all-time favorites. They totally lost their haunting and beautiful sound.


----------



## Randy (Oct 17, 2012)

Pure diarrhea, flattened and compressed into a compact disc


----------



## Blake1970 (Oct 17, 2012)

Kiss - Lick It Up


----------



## AddisonsOwn (Oct 17, 2012)

Kiwimetal101 said:


> New Lamb of god... Listened to it once, lent it to a mate, haven't seen it for a few months now... not really to bothered about it..



Have to disagree, amazing album, after a few listens that thing is awesome, obviously has a more groove base than their past stuff but compared to the others who are in their genre Lamb of God is still the best


----------



## Sinborn (Oct 17, 2012)

Either Van Halen 3 or Pearl Jam's Vitalogy


----------



## fps (Oct 18, 2012)

3074326 said:


> Puscifer - V is for Vagina
> 
> I mean, I'm not exactly sure what I expected when I bought this, but it was the worst fucking thing I've ever heard.
> 
> ...



I like this album! And Momma Sed is absolutely brilliant!


----------



## 3074326 (Oct 18, 2012)

fps said:


> I like this album! And Momma Sed is absolutely brilliant!



Man, I wish there were one thing about it I liked.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 18, 2012)

3074326 said:


> Puscifer - V is for Vagina
> 
> I mean, I'm not exactly sure what I expected when I bought this, but it was the worst fucking thing I've ever heard.
> 
> ...



I think Catch Without Arms still sounds like the same band, just all the songs are designed around catchy choruses and they don't have the transition tracks or anything. It may be heresy to say it, but I think I like Catch Without Arms as much as El Cielo. After that though, yeah they kinda lost me.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 19, 2012)

there was this metal church cassette that ive almost erased from my mind...

...hence why i cant remember the album title lol.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 24, 2012)

found it...


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 24, 2012)

yep.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 24, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



I have nothing to hide. That album's _dope!_


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 24, 2012)

Desultory - _Bitterness_

Sorry, but they're an incredibly boring band.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 24, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> yep.



Still dig that album :hattip:


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 24, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Still dig that album :hattip:



man, i used to rock the hanson hair. getting it back now too :s


----------



## asphyx123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Celtic Frost - Cold Lake


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 24, 2012)

asphyx123 said:


> Celtic Frost - Cold Lake



Totally looks like his dick is hanging out


----------



## abandonist (Oct 24, 2012)

The last one I can remember is Woods of Ypress - Green. It's just sub-par and I felt bad about it listening on the way home.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 29, 2012)

aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!







frank and beans, frank and beans, frank and....








the aftermath....


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm sure this has been mentioned, but






I should have known cause I bought it the day it came out, and there were already several copies in the CD Warehouse used section


----------



## flint757 (Oct 29, 2012)

Been mentioned several times, but that is alright because it was that bad.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 31, 2012)

^ im still a metallica fan, but that was a tough one to stomach.

i thought death magnetic was a little better, but still had too much of the st. anger sound to be a really good album. i dont listen to either one anymore...really only listen to the first 4 albums & garage.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Oct 31, 2012)

Rings of Saturn's new album.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Oct 31, 2012)

levijaymz said:


> Rings of Saturn's new album.



It had some nice parts, I liked it a lot better than the previous.
I still found it pretty poor, though.




With the musical content that was on the show Seasons 3 and 4, I thought this album would be fantastic.

I was sorely mistaken. Even my favorites from the episodes were ruined.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah, I like the first album better. The only song off the new one I like is the last song, I think it's the instrumental? Something about the album I don't like. 

And Dethalbum III, I haven't gotten through it the whole way yet. It's okay I supppose.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 2, 2012)

^ hmmm...i was planning on getting the dethklok albums since i really enjoyed the first 2 seasons. so the first cd is good then?


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Nov 2, 2012)

The first cd is better than the second and third.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Nov 3, 2012)

Definitely a disappointment


----------



## wowspare (Nov 3, 2012)

I can't even remember why..... It was 6 years ago


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 3, 2012)

May have already been posted but I didn't see it scrolling through this thread:







Such a shit album 
I mean, there were like 3 good tracks but even those were SO weak compared to everything on AYDY, HCDR, and FTR


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 3, 2012)

Haha I bought that too.

AYDY is still worst though. At least the Relentless album gave me Cry of the Nihilist, which totally sounds like Sinergy.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 3, 2012)

Dudes, give some slack for Bodom. AYDY was actually pretty decent even thought it was way out of their usual style. RRR is actually pretty decent when you give it time. Bloodrunk, on the other hand, is their weakest IMO. 

Most shit album I have bought is St. Anger just because it didn't have "Temptation".


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 3, 2012)

AYDY, HCDR, and FTR are my favorites  Blooddrunk is sick too imo


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 3, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> AYDY, HCDR, and FTR are my favorites  Blooddrunk is sick too imo



Well, opinions are opinions after all. There are some decent songs on Bloodrunk but generally I like RRR more personally.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 3, 2012)

Relentless actually has a lot of things in common thing Hate Crew... I really don't see them being different at all. The songs have a mix of old and new on both albums.

Bloodrunk is too thrashy and has shit guitar tone.. The second half of Tie My Rope is the only thing I like about that album.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 3, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


>



I thought it was a pretty cool album from what I've heard.. Didn't give it a thorough listen, though. 




kennedyblake said:


> AYDY is still worst though.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 3, 2012)

asphyx123 said:


>



That's the most stupid looking band I've ever seen, and I've seen some right nutters.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Nov 3, 2012)

Death magnetic..... I actually liked St Anger more than this album. I bought the special edition with the cool ass package and all....... then gave it to the vocalist in one of my bands.
Van Halen Best Of Both Worlds..... I worship Eddie..... But Sammie Hagar is just god awful..... Unbearable.
Anything featuring System Of A Down live recently..... sounds crappy.... like theyre going down hill.


----------



## Brodessa (Nov 7, 2012)

Dead Throne from The Devil Wears Prada was one of the most disappointing albums I've ever heard. Zombie EP got my hopes up, though. And I won't lie, I was pretty upset with the latest Contortionist album, Intrisic. I'm a vocalist, and I can say that Jonathan's clean vocals don't have the power to really keep me interested for too long, and I think the music comes off as flat and a bit boring. The softer approach was a turn-off considering I'm a guy who loves punchy, heavy-hitting Metal. It's an okay album, just not good enough to keep me coming back.


----------



## 8Fingers (Nov 7, 2012)

There's only 1 album I bought which I hated everything (music/mix).
Around 1994 I was at a cds store and seller told me it was pretty good and it just got there so I'd be the first guy listening to it.
When I got home, I listened to 1 minute of each song then..............dumped it.Believe me I throwed it in the trash can and mumbled some bad words, it sounded so crap that I still remember it, it was a mix between a "popshit" Malmsteen and a broken Malmsteen


----------



## AddisonsOwn (Nov 7, 2012)

wowspare said:


> I can't even remember why..... It was 6 years ago



Wow, went there huh? Must have been a tough music time for you haha


----------



## median (Nov 7, 2012)

This may be just me but, I don't buy albums unless I hear them first. So I really can't name any albums that I bought and regretted.


----------



## median (Nov 7, 2012)

It looks like Metallica takes the crap cake!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 8, 2012)

median said:


> It looks like Metallica takes the crap cake!



metallica set the standard very high for everyone in metal early on in their career...they just couldnt live up it on the past few albums.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Nov 8, 2012)

Am I the only one who isn't a big fan of Metallica but actually thought St. Anger was...

_decent?


*puts up flame shield*




_edit: To clarify, I don't really like Metallica. At all. A friend showed me St. Anger, expressing his anger(lol) towards how bad it was...I kind of enjoyed it. Had an experimental feel to it. Granted the drums sounded like they were recorded with garbage cans, it had a neat vibe to it.


----------



## Asrial (Nov 8, 2012)

I love how almost everyone thinks St. Anger is crap. I think it's fucking decent, way better than most of their LOAD-songs.
Only album I've bought that I actually regret buying must be Type O Negatives "Bloody Kisses". I just don't like it.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Nov 8, 2012)

And every disturbed album that isn't the Sickness or 10,000 fists


----------



## ImNotAhab (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah Trivium's "The Crusade" was an album i had zero connection with. Coheed and Cambira's "Year of the Black Rainbow" is another.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 8, 2012)

TheFerryMan said:


>


I got caught up in the hype with this one. So plastic...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 8, 2012)

Asrial said:


> I love how almost everyone thinks St. Anger is crap. I think it's fucking decent



Well, it's your opinion and I respe--



Asrial said:


> Only album I've bought that I actually regret buying must be Type O Negatives "Bloody Kisses".


----------



## JEngelking (Nov 8, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> I got caught up in the hype with this one. So plastic...



I actually did buy this album and don't regret it. I do get the comparisons people make to other artists being ripped off though, but luckily I like those other artists. Still, I enjoy it, though I did find the mix somewhat flat sounding. That said, I do enjoy Planetary Duality quite a bit better. Still need to pick that one up...



AddisonsOwn said:


> *Nickelback Album*
> 
> Wow, went there huh? Must have been a tough music time for you haha



I'll admit, I unfortunately own this album too  Though in my defense I bought it when I was like 11 and didn't really delve too deep into music and wasn't into metal at all, I would just kinda jump from rock band to rock band. 



TheFerryMan said:


> *Album Covers*
> 
> And every disturbed album that isn't the Sickness or 10,000 fists



I went through a Trivium phase, still listen to 'em from time to time. Though never gave The Crusade a proper listen through. Least favorite of theirs for me, luckily I never bought it. On the other hand, Lamb of God helped form the music taste I have today and helped introduce me to metal. I liked Wrath, and don't regret buying it. Don't listen to LoG as much anymore, but occasionally go back and listen to their albums. Bought Resolution too and like what I've heard, though that too I have yet to give a proper listen to.


----------



## JEngelking (Nov 8, 2012)

OH. And I must say I'm a bit of an Opeth fanboy, they're one of my favorite bands  Can't say I dislike Ghost Reveries, nor do I have many gripes with any of their albums actually.


----------



## Brodessa (Nov 8, 2012)

The Crusade was definitely a disappointing album for me. Good choice! Didn't hold up at all with Trivium's other stuff.


----------



## Insinfier (Nov 8, 2012)

I didn't buy this CD (WHEW!), but it's one of those albums that just makes you hate the band.

It's the result of a death metal band replacing their singer with a Finnish Pop Idol.  

RIP Amoral.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Nov 8, 2012)

Limp Bizkit, 3 dollar bill yal. I think I was 13 and stoned at the time, but I should have know better.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 22, 2012)

haha...i forgot about this one


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 19, 2013)

haha...kinda forgot about this thread.

anyone else got an album we should steer clear of?


----------



## Goro923 (Mar 19, 2013)

I bought this when I was like 15 and loved every second of it:







I listened to it again a couple weeks ago and decided to delete it forever about a minute in. 


As a general rule (based on this and a couple other cases) I have concluded:
Spanish people trying to make something that sounds "American" (by which they mean southern-ish sounding) = earduct infection.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 19, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> haha...kinda forgot about this thread.
> 
> anyone else got an album we should steer clear of?



Devin Townsend - Epicloud is the only thing I've really regretted buying recently.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Mar 19, 2013)

Lou Reed collaboration with Metallica. /thread


----------



## wankerness (Mar 19, 2013)

jehu12141987 said:


> Lou Reed collaboration with Metallica. /thread



I can't believe anyone bought that in the first place, it had advance singles that gave plenty of warning!


----------



## DrZoidberg (Mar 19, 2013)

This when I was 15.

I've noticed that usually when I get an album and don't like it at first, it usually ends up being the album from whichever artist that I like the most. Not the case with this one.


----------



## Brill (Mar 19, 2013)

I never regret buying ablums. all musicans diserve to get money for the work (someone just has to poke them with a stick and tell the mto get better, but someone will always like a artist no matter what).
Albums I buy and don't end up listening too: Marlyn mansons Stuff, Animals as leaders CDs and Shadows Fall.


----------



## ridner (Mar 19, 2013)

LOVE Dime & Vinnie but this album is shit!


----------



## patdavidseven (Mar 20, 2013)

WITHOUT A DOUBT


----------



## Vhyle (Mar 20, 2013)

Solstice - Lamentations.

Ugh. Terrible. A lot of doom metal is really hit or miss for me, and this one is a miss. A huge one.


----------



## Futurian (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't think I have a worst or even an album with absolutely no merit, I'm pretty selective before I buy stuff, but the last couple Bodom albums left me unfulfilled. They need to move back to Finland and touch base with their roots I wager.


----------



## Nats (Mar 20, 2013)

The second Porno for Pyros album. I liked Jane's Addiction, I liked the first PfP album. I liked the first single (Tahitian Moon) they released off that second album. It was fucked up sounding and trippy. Rest of the album sucked. I traded it in for Around the Fur from the Deftones. Best trade in ever. 

Of course I was transitioning from alt rock into heavier stuff at that point and for all I know I could go back and listen to that album with my 30 year old open mind and love the shit out of it. But at the time, a lame 8th grader trying to find a decent scene to get in to, this album was just awful. Every other album I've downloaded or purchased before and after that album I have been able to justify in some way no matter how much I wasn't into it. But that album I just couldn't.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Mar 20, 2013)

EDIT: I forgot this was in my list. I bought this after hearing it was their best album in years and figured I'd give 'em a shot. I kept listening to this trying to like it but everytime I'd start to like a song it'd take a right turn and I just stopped trying.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 20, 2013)

Is that Raiden? ^


----------



## The Mirror (Mar 20, 2013)

And Number II
Yeah I know. Lots of people might say: "Blasphemy", but both Use Your Illusion Records just don't work for me. There are a few cool tracks like November Rain, but most of them just seem to be fillers.


----------



## guitareben (Mar 20, 2013)

wankerness said:


> Devin Townsend - Epicloud is the only thing I've really regretted buying recently.



Woah, WOAH!!! No how can you... how... what? WHAT?!?!


----------



## wankerness (Mar 20, 2013)

I was a diehard DT fanboy for several years there so I preordered it. Liked a grand total of one song on it, blech. By far the worst album he's ever done imo (unless you count Punky Bruster which was mainly a joke).


----------



## guitareben (Mar 20, 2013)

wankerness said:


> I was a diehard DT fanboy for several years there so I preordered it. Liked a grand total of one song on it, blech. By far the worst album he's ever done imo (unless you count Punky Bruster which was mainly a joke).



Madness! I love it  But it's quite poppy, so i guess if your not into that kinda thing


----------



## wowspare (Mar 21, 2013)

Carrion Rocket said:


> EDIT: I forgot this was in my list. I bought this after hearing it was their best album in years and figured I'd give 'em a shot. I kept listening to this trying to like it but everytime I'd start to like a song it'd take a right turn and I just stopped trying.



Haha for me Machine Head is like that; a few good songs among a bunch of shitty b-list songs that shouldn't have made the album


----------



## Fktpguitfiddle (Mar 21, 2013)

Bring me the horizon suicide season.... cant believe i did that phase....


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 21, 2013)

Autotheism - The Faceless


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 21, 2013)

st anger
the disturbed album that came after the first
Zwans only album
Billy Corgans first solo album


The disappointment i felt after that first spin. no words.


----------



## sneakyjeep (Mar 21, 2013)

they mostly stem from when I was a kid first getting into music. I had no idea what I liked, what a good album was , or anything. 

My parents liked good music. BB King, Eric Clapton, Eagles, etc. But for whatever reason they decided not to try and influence their music on us, and let us decide what we liked all on our own.. 


I bought the first Limp Bizkit album with the first 25 bucks I saved up when I was 12. My brother bought the Christina Aguilera album. 


I also agree with the above post about Use Your Illusions. Bought em both at one point after discovering that Appetite was one of the finest albums ever recorded. It's timeless an genreless (anybody can love it.) But Use your illusions just didn't click with me, except the few rockier songs. It has grown on my over the years but I still can't listen to either one without skipping a few tracks.


----------



## sage (Mar 21, 2013)

Bullet for my Valentine - Scream, Aim, Fire. Just awful. I think what happened was that I was at a pizza place where there was some awesome music playing and I looked up at the TV and their video was on. Must have been on without the sound with a CD or whatever playing through the sound system because, ugh, that was not what I signed up for. Bamboozled!


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Mar 21, 2013)

Asrial said:


> I love how almost everyone thinks St. Anger is crap. I think it's fucking decent, way better than most of their LOAD-songs.
> Only album I've bought that I actually regret buying must be Type O Negatives "Bloody Kisses". I just don't like it.








probably regret buying Korn when I was a teenager. I really don't like them at all!


----------



## CloudsofGrass (Mar 21, 2013)

patdavidseven said:


> WITHOUT A DOUBT



^^^^^^^ At the age of 12 I wasted about 3 weeks worth of allowance on this piece of shit, and then when I tried to return it because it sucked ass I found out stores don't operate that way.






This piece of crap. I really enjoyed their first album, it was both memorable and original, but the second album just didn't do it for me. Too synthy and and the melodies and riffs didn't really strike me as interesting.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 22, 2013)

"Didn't really do it for me" = "PIECE OF CRAP" = "WORST ALBUM PURCHASE?" Yikes!

I didn't like it the first few times but after listening to it a few more times I really love a few tracks. Do Not Go Gently and Isolated Incidents in particular stand up to their best stuff imo. I still do like the first album more since it has a lot more going on with overdubs etc, the second one has more of a live/improvised feeling and is sorta thin compositionally.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Mar 22, 2013)

Actually, I'm quite tempted to say Asking Alexandria - Stand Up And Scream. Buying cd's when you're drunk often ends up being an ambivalent experience! 

not that it's super bad or anything. Just didn't connect with it at all, and most of the time it's just sitting at the shelf collecting dust...


----------



## wankerness (Mar 22, 2013)

I set my amazon password to be some huge series of random characters I could never remember so I have to find a piece of paper to log into it, that way when I'm drunk I'm unable to buy things on the internet.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 22, 2013)

serj harakiri


----------



## guitarister7321 (Mar 22, 2013)

That's right. My worst was Periphery II. I went out and bought it the day it came out because I was so excited about it. Didn't live up to my expectations at all. It has it's moments, but I just can't get into it. Everyone else seems to love it, though. Their debut was much better, in my opinion.




spawnofthesith said:


> Autotheism - The Faceless



This was the one of the best purchases I've made in the past few months. Went on a whim and bought it after hearing one song. Loved it and still do.


----------



## hairychris (Mar 22, 2013)

Too many to remember. I come from the era where you had to buy music before being able to listen to it. This lead to some pretty epic failure (and explains why so many shit bands were able to make a living before the internet).


----------



## craigny (Mar 22, 2013)

I may not get flamed as much here on this forum for my choice but i bought an ablum from Social Distortion as they were supposed to be all that and i couldnt stand it...


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Mar 23, 2013)

Bought plenty of albums over the years that left me unimpresed, but lately the one that stands out most is Mastodon's Blood Mountain.

After several playthroughs I though I should check out some of their other material and give them a decent listen.

What I learned is that I don't like Mastodon.

Each to their own.

Rock on!


----------



## flavenstein (Mar 23, 2013)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> Bought plenty of albums over the years that left me unimpresed, but lately the one that stands out most is Mastodon's Blood Mountain.
> 
> After several playthroughs I though I should check out some of their other material and give them a decent listen.
> 
> ...



I almost had the same experience (with a different outcome); I listened to Crack the Skye and was massively unimpressed. But much later I decided to give Blood Mountain a listen and I ended up listening to it for about a month straight.


----------



## abandonist (Mar 23, 2013)

I have a worst / best: Darkthrone Transylvanian Hunger: It was super lo-fi and my friends didn't think it even music on release, but I persisted and now it's a favorite. Also: Masonna releases circa 90's.

Same with Arcturus La Masquerade Infernale. "Dude, this is fucking gay" - Well, I think it's awesome and you're wrong...


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 23, 2013)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> Bought plenty of albums over the years that left me unimpresed, but lately the one that stands out most is Mastodon's Blood Mountain.
> 
> After several playthroughs I though I should check out some of their other material and give them a decent listen.
> 
> ...



I love Mastodon, easily in my Top 10 favorite bands. That said, I feel similarly about Blood Mountain. I enjoy the hell out of all their other albums, but BM was one that I just couldn't connect with. The first five songs and Colony of Birchmen I can really enjoy, but the rest just got lost to me.  Not an album I regret buying by any means, but one which I wished could have ended up appealing to me more.


----------



## stevo1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Heard one song, so I decided to check it out. Ended up being an album full of brees and other stupid vocal techniques. Even the song I listened to first had it in them, but somehow I missed it or something. 

Too bad, as most of the music is pretty killer.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 23, 2013)

In the first few pages, multiple mentions of Nile's "Black Seeds of Vengeance" and Meshuggah's "Koloss", I thought both of those were staggeringly good albums, what don't people like about them?


----------



## MaximumPezcore (Mar 23, 2013)

ridner said:


> LOVE Dime & Vinnie but this album is shit!


Always wanted to try out the Pantera side projects but holy shit, that album cover is absolutely horrid. I know album covers don't represent musical quality but holy shit.

I can't remember actually regretting any CDs I've bought except for maybe 'We're Not Happy 'Til You're Not Happy' by Reel Big Fish when I was 12 because the sound and overall production quality on that album was terrible.


----------



## Ginsu (Apr 2, 2013)

Exhibit A
Evile - Into the Grave
I bought this thinking I would like thrash metal. I didn't like thrash metal. I discovered very quickly that I'm not a big fan of music that more or less eschews melody (to me, anyways).

August Burns Red - Messenger
I heard Constellations, which I very much enjoyed (Especially Marianas Trench), and then I bought this, and BLEHHHH. I don't like the production, if I remember correctly. Last time I listened to it was over a year ago though, in the midst of some fairly profound sleep deprivation...maybe I'll give it another listen.

Maylene and the Sons of Disaster - (Self-Titled)
"Southern" metalcore. I enjoy the music of certain metalcore bands, for example, As I Lay Dying (except their last album), All that Remains (Fall of Ideals and the two before that...Behind Silence and Solitude has to be among my favorite non-progressive albums EVER, I have quite the emotional attachment to the title track on that album...)
Ah, it would seem my typing has gone off on a tangent. I apologize. Anyways, I don't really like the whole blues-rock sort of southern feel that this band has. Basically, an over abundance of 
D
A
F
C
G--0-3-5
C--0-3-5

I avoid that wherever possible in my own compositions, it does little for me short of annoying me, and I feel it is somewhat cliche.

Metanoia - Don't Walk Dead
I bought this after hearing how unrelentingly heavy it was. I'd heard a good number of obscure-ish metal bands (Sympathy, Immortal Souls, Sacrificium, Pantokrator being my favorite of the type), and assumed this would be similar...I'm glad I bought this used, for approximately three dollars. I'd not buy it again, only my habit of collecting things prevents me from getting rid of it, as I will likely never listen again. The production was painful. The vocals were...much more raw than what I like.

This covers only some of my physical purchases, and none of my digital ones (which there are more of). I have yet to be disappointed by any "djent" or progressive metal albums I've ever bought, though. I can usually find something to like. I never listen to music with cursing though. It's just a personal annoyance of mine. I don't care if people curse when they speak, but it sort of breaks the "musical fourth wall", so to speak in a song, and usually takes me out of the experience...if music were a living being, I feel that its speech would be more refined. I like my music to sound dissociated from people (to me), as if it is its own entity, which is also largely why I am so picky about production.

With reference to the above post, album covers frequently influence whether I buy an album or not nowadays (none of these were recent purchases), since I have synesthesia...I see colors, shapes, and even entire worlds sometimes in music, and what I see color-wise is often influenced by the album cover, I prefer abstract landscapes, and dark blues, greens and purples.


----------



## AgileKev (Apr 2, 2013)

Today I Caught the Plague- Lore. Hate to sound like a stuck-up metalhead, but it needs screaming vocals. Cleans just don't do certain parts justice.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 9, 2013)

save your money...do not purchase.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 9, 2013)

AgileKev said:


> Today I Caught the Plague- Lore. Hate to sound like a stuck-up metalhead, but it needs screaming vocals. Cleans just don't do certain parts justice.


I wholeheartedly disagree, but I guess that's why it's an opinion.


----------



## Handbanana (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm sure theres more....Those two stand out the most. I think I was uber disappointed with the first Periphery album for obvious reasons...But thats just me.


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 9, 2013)

Handbanana said:


>



I think that your copy was defective.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 9, 2013)

My cuz told me abou this band said the new pantera and well since i love pantera i went and got the cd without hearing a song and my god its the worst thing ever! Five finger death punch so so bad. Still give him shit for that one. I just gave it to him


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 9, 2013)

My cuz told me about this new band said they where new pantera and well since i love pantera i went and got the cd without hearing a song and my god its the worst thing ever! Five finger death punch so so bad. Still give him shit for that one. I just gave it to him


----------



## satchmo72 (Apr 11, 2013)

hairychris said:


> Too many to remember. I come from the era where you had to buy music before being able to listen to it. This lead to some pretty epic failure (and explains why so many shit bands were able to make a living before the internet).



This ^^


----------



## groph (Apr 11, 2013)

Undisputed Attitude by Slayer. Fuck.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Apr 11, 2013)

Im going to get shit for this, but Gorguts - Obscura and From Wisdom to Hate. 
I absolutely LOVE their first two albums though


----------



## Tyler (Apr 11, 2013)

Counterparts - The Current Will Carry Us
It wasnt terrible, but they could have done so much better. Plus the quality on the first album was more appealing


----------



## nsimonsen (Apr 11, 2013)

nellings6 said:


> Counterparts - The Current Will Carry Us
> It wasnt terrible, but they could have done so much better. Plus the quality on the first album was more appealing


 
I completely and utterly disagree, the production on Prophets had no life to it whatsoever and the TCWCU had so much more depth and integrity to it. They went from being a mediocre metalcore band to being an incredible hardcore band.

My opinion of course, you can think what you wish.


----------



## Webmaestro (Apr 11, 2013)

In my defense, I bought it because I thought girls would like it. You know, mood music... or something...


----------



## rikomaru (Apr 12, 2013)

The Infinite Steve Vai: An Anthology

nothing has ever made me feel so ridiculously inadequate as a musician. It actually had me rather depressed for a while T_T


----------



## Mehnike (Apr 12, 2013)

Goblin Cock.

Naw just kidding, wasn't half bad. I was 15 and in best buy. Couldn't resist the cock.


----------



## cronux (Apr 12, 2013)

well... bring on the hate...

Tesseract - One






I know that a lot of guys on sevenstring.org jizz when Tesseract is mentioned so I decided to give it a shot (it was at a bargain price) and my God is this album awful. don't like the vocals, guitars aren't really that inovative (and people go on and on how they have great riffs), production is bad and the whole album is just flat out boring with vocals being the main thing thats "in your face". I am really disappointed because I know a lot of people that love this band but this... is just awful.

and there's this






i didn't like the Blackening, but this is just a new level of wannabe thrash from these guys... i miss the old days


----------



## Matt_D_ (Apr 12, 2013)

Ginsu said:


> Maylene and the Sons of Disaster - (Self-Titled)
> Ah, it would seem my typing has gone off on a tangent. I apologize. Anyways, I don't really like the whole blues-rock sort of southern feel that this band has. Basically, an over abundance of
> D
> A
> ...



i saw them live once. cliche was the perfect word to describe them. drummer was pretty badass tho.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Apr 12, 2013)

worst album i've ever bought was without question

metallica's load

what a load of shit that was. I spent years mowing the lawn while blasting a live set that was broadcast on the radio from the black era from my walkman cassette. load was when i started ignoring metallica. they've been shit ever since.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Apr 12, 2013)

Me and my friend/bandmate waited years to see what Himsa would come up with after Courting Tragedy, seeing as that album blew our minds back then, we went out and bought it on launch day and man were we not stoked at all... it was the proverbial receiving of a "dick sandwich" in the form of a CD. 






Coming off of From Mars to Sirius I was stupid pumped to finally get my hands on this, to put it mildly i really disliked where they went with this album... 






"I'm bluuue da-ba-dee da-ba-diiiee da-ba-ohgodpleasejustshutup"






And for my fellow fans of Hip Hop, I don't know what they were thinking with this one... I mean, just the audacity!


----------



## javydlf (Jul 11, 2013)

The only album I have ever physically thrown from my car:


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 11, 2013)

javydlf said:


> The only album I have ever physically thrown from my car:



your the second person i know who has done that...

...a friend of mine threw his girlfriends copy out on the hwy during a fight


----------



## Chuck (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Don Vito (Jul 11, 2013)

Maylene are like the only big metal band to come out of Alabama, but I've never actually listened to them. Metalcore with southern influences just doesn't sound like my cup of tea.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jul 11, 2013)

I purchased the first Divine Heresy album. It was a gamble, and I heard extended range instruments were being used. What an uncreative load of crap. I actually tossed that ....er out the window on the long island expressway. It got in my way I think. I don't know, I wasn't in the mood and I wasn't going to miss it.

Good things to say about it: The drums were fast.


----------



## octavarium7 (Jul 11, 2013)

ghostred7 said:


> I'm still mad I bought Octivarium. It just didn't click for me.
> 
> 
> Nope...I remember when that mess came out. It caused massive 'wtf' across the hair metal world





augghh


----------



## stuglue (Jul 11, 2013)

Van Halen 3


----------



## Workhorse (Jul 11, 2013)

flavenstein said:


> I almost had the same experience (with a different outcome); I listened to Crack the Skye and was massively unimpressed. But much later I decided to give Blood Mountain a listen and I ended up listening to it for about a month straight.



I also disliked BM at first, but then I gave a few listens and understood the album. I think it has some serious metal on there, but its a lot harder to absorb, its not a straightforward album by any means. 

I like all of Mastodons albums, but I have a feeling this unreleased one will suck.


----------



## Workhorse (Jul 11, 2013)

The Unspoken King by Cryoptopsy was an epic piece of shit, horrible album by a band looking to jump on that metalcore bandwagon.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 15, 2013)

this could actually be a warning thread lol...

a lot of time wasted on crappy music.


----------



## isispelican (Jul 15, 2013)

the album art is insane though


----------



## Aghasura (Jul 15, 2013)

GOREGOD....oh my lord. I immediately smacked myself in the forehead when I realized what I had purchased.


----------



## EvolDerek (Jul 15, 2013)

abandonist said:


> The last one I can remember is Woods of Ypress - Green. It's just sub-par and I felt bad about it listening on the way home.



I never thought I would of seen Woods 4 here. I love this album. One of the only albums ive never got sick of as a matter a fact.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 16, 2013)

GatherTheArsenal said:


> Me and my friend/bandmate waited years to see what Himsa would come up with after Courting Tragedy, seeing as that album blew our minds back then, we went out and bought it on launch day and man were we not stoked at all... it was the proverbial receiving of a "dick sandwich" in the form of a CD.



 That album was killer. I liked it a lot.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 16, 2013)

ittoa666 said:


> That album was killer. I liked it a lot.


I think of it as a pretty cookie cutter metal album but I really enjoy it too. Still gotta look into Summoned in Thunder, from what I heard on that one I liked a lot.

On topic:
I'm starting to regret buying this one:





Bought it because it was relatively cheap and I recalled a buddy of mine mentioning them. Clean vocals sound awful but there are a couple of decent songs.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 16, 2013)

Emmure's Respect Issue. 

Seriously one of the worst albums I've ever listened to. I had bought it at a store that was closing down that had a "buy one get one half off" sale, and my sister, knowing that I like metal, told me that a friend of hers was into the same music as me and liked Emmure and recommended that I check them out. I had never heard the band, but bought it anyway because it ended up being like $5  At least I also bought Rareform that day haha


----------



## wankerness (Jul 16, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_(The_Necks_album)

The Necks - Sex

1 track, 56 minutes long.

I bought it cause it seemed like something titled "sex" with a single 56 minute song must be weird enough to be worth listening to. It wasn't.

Stinkpalm - Stinkworld

The album cover looked funny and it was in the 1 dollar bin! It was far beyond terrible. I unfortunately can't find any tracks from it anywhere on the net to link. I can't even find a picture of the album cover or any mention of it online! It was basically the cover of the spice girls' album spiceworld with the stinkpalm band members' heads clumsily photoshopped in. I should try and find it, I don't remember if I threw it out. It must have been local or something. It was the shittiest hardcore punk imaginable.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 16, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> I think of it as a pretty cookie cutter metal album but I really enjoy it too. Still gotta look into Summoned in Thunder, from what I heard on that one I liked a lot.



Overall, that album was better than Hail Horror. It's them after that melodeath/metalcore transition period.


Also back OT.....I think the worst I bought was also St. Anger, but I know I've bought worse by mistake.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 16, 2013)

Don Vito said:


>


I still think that this is the worst thing I have ever bought.

Some honorable mentions include: 

Chelsea Grin - Desolation of Eden - Second rate knockoff of The Cleansing. I don't remember why I bought it, but I should have listened to the clerk and got My Damnation, which gets a lot of shit, but it's generally more creative and interesting in terms of deathcore.

Emperor - Anthems - I don't get the praise for this album at all. Sub standard black metal with too much awful keyboard playing.

Burzum - Filisofem - 1st track "damn this is good" 2nd track "not bad, but the riffing style has aged terribly" 3rd track *yawn* 

The rest were awful ambient tracks. 

Winds of Plague - Decimate the Weak - Terrible keyboard playing(....ing artificial arpeggio sequences) + brees n' breakdowns = why

I thought their second one was better, but not by much.

I could go on over metalcore and deathcore albums I've bought in the past, but why bother.


----------



## Cyntex (Jul 16, 2013)

Mastodon - The Hunter, I bought without listening because I really like everything else they have done, but this one is just boring imo.


----------



## Ironbird (Jul 18, 2013)

I tend to buy a lot of CDs from bargain bins because the price of new CDs are pretty obscene over here.

Here are some really bad ones I purchased recently (hey, they were cheap!):





I love some of their songs, so I thought, why not? Turned out to be a turd. No redeeming qualities at all.





The artwork should've been a warning, but I went ahead with the purchase anyway. My ears paid the price.





Love the guy's playing and singing, but this was as directionless as it was boring. It's like being lost without a GPS at your disposal. And you really have to take a shit, bad.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 9, 2013)

i noticed it had mixed reviews but didnt care for this one either


----------



## Randy (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't even know why the hell I bought it but:






Not a single even remotely listenable song on the entire album.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Sep 9, 2013)

Times of Grace - Neurosis. It just bores the living shit out of me.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 9, 2013)

jarvncaredoc said:


> Times of Grace - Neurosis. It just bores the living shit out of me.



i had no idea they released another album...hate to hear it was that bad, first one was excellent.

since jesse re-joined kse, i thought they just worked on their newest record.


----------



## Eptaceros (Sep 9, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> Emperor - Anthems - I don't get the praise for this album at all. Sub standard black metal with too much awful keyboard playing.



You should really try going back to this whenever you're in a black metal mood. Ensorcelled by Khaos and The Loss and Curse of Reverence alone are reason enough to buy this album.


----------



## Lrrrr (Sep 9, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i had no idea they released another album...hate to hear it was that bad, first one was excellent.
> 
> since jesse re-joined kse, i thought they just worked on their newest record.



They didn't! He is talking about a Neurosis record. Hymn was awesome. With Jesse back ToG and KSE are essentially the the same being that Adam is the primary songwriter.

Also, to the OP, I find every Neurosis album mind numbingly boring.


----------



## BusinessMan (Sep 9, 2013)

cronux said:


> working at a record label has definitely saved me some money over the years in terms of album purchasing
> 
> but still, some promotional cd's i HAD to give away... i'm talking about:



Unto the locust was killer dude. Mine would have to be arkea, and honestly i was disappointed in devildrivers new album winter kills... it was ok.


----------



## Nicki (Sep 9, 2013)

Without a doubt. It's so terrible.


----------



## skeels (Sep 9, 2013)

Somewhere, somehow, Tom G. Warrior- who wrote some great Scandinavian black metal in the 80's.....







Turned into Tom G. Fabulous, or something, I don't know. ..




asphyx123 said:


> Celtic Frost - Cold Lake





Also, as an old fart who spent all of his teenage years in the 80's, I am feeling a bit out of touch with this St. Anger bashing.

Allow me to clarify. And then rant like a madman.

Clarification: I never even LISTENED to that record. 

Rant: I was a HUGE Metallica fan. HUGE. Saw them with Ozzy. Saw them with Venom! That's V-E-N-O-....ING-M! FFS-that show was like six bucks!!!

And then Cliff died. Pause for years...

Then! Then... they got the bassist from Flotsam and Jetsam!! Hell yeah, says I! The scene had a breath of young blood! Theeeeen...

Justice.... whoa... step back. Wtf is going on here with this? Best songwriting credits are Jason on the opening track and the dead guy. Wtf is this? The James Hetfield Experience?
The Lars Ulri- oh for fock's sake....

Fast forward.. their next album. The last one I would ever listen to. My humble opinion? What a pile of puke. Fock that. I bought it on tape brand new and left it at my buddies house after one listen.

No, it didn't "grow" on me. No, I never bought another one of their records. I never saw them in concert again or bought one of their t shirts or put another pushead sticker on a boombox...

That was the end. 

No. I am not a Metallica fan. 

No longer.

How's that for disappointing.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 9, 2013)

Hanson CD in 5th grade because a girl I liked liked them.


----------



## Axe Cop (Sep 9, 2013)

I loved Wisconsin Death Trip and Machine had some good tracks. I don't exactly know what happened here but it was the beginning of a massive downfall for this band.





DOTN's 1st album was brilliant. I knew what happened with the band but I bought it anyway without listening to any of it. HUGE mistake. 





I first saw Slipknot as the opening act for, damn I don't even know who it was, but their self-titled album had not even been released yet. I saw them on a tiny stage at a club with a max capacity of about 300 people and I was really taken by how powerful they were on stage and how different their music was from anything I'd heard. I bought Iowa and I feel like they lost what they had on the first album. One major thing was Cory's voice just wasn't the same.


----------



## trickae (Sep 10, 2013)

Limp Bizkit - Chocolate Starfish and the Hot Dog Flavored Water
Dream theater - Black Clouds & Silver Linings 
Metallica - Death magnetic
Metallica - St Anger
Testament - Greatest Hits Album
Queensryche - Greatest Hits Album


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Sep 10, 2013)

Sugar Ray "Floored" album. Loved it as a kid. Found it in an FYE for $0.75. It doesn't get worse than that. 

That's the one with "Fly" on it. 

I win. Go home now internet.


----------



## phugoid (Sep 10, 2013)

I fell in love with Lacuna Coil after downloading some great (old) tunes on mp3.

Then I ran out to buy whatever albums were available (Adrenaline, etc.) out of respect. F*** me.

Should have looked up which albums those old tunes were on.


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 10, 2013)

Eptaceros said:


> You should really try going back to this whenever you're in a black metal mood. Ensorcelled by Khaos and The Loss and Curse of Reverence alone are reason enough to buy this album.


I'd rather not.

Truthfully, It's not a bad album, I just wish it weren't so drowned in keyboards. Or maybe it's just the production in general, I can't figure it out really. Everything just seems drowned out by something.

The riffs and all that are usually good. Vocals aren't as good as the previous albums, but they aren't bad. Maybe it just doesn't click with me in particular.


----------



## Eptaceros (Sep 10, 2013)

trickae said:


> Testament - Greatest Hits Album
> Queensryche - Greatest Hits Album








Don Vito said:


> I'd rather not.
> 
> Truthfully, It's not a bad album, I just wish it weren't so drowned in keyboards. Or maybe it's just the production in general, I can't figure it out really. Everything just seems drowned out by something.
> 
> The riffs and all that are usually good. Vocals aren't as good as the previous albums, but they aren't bad. Maybe it just doesn't click with me in particular.



Interesting. Aside from Prometheus, I think Anthems has the clearest production! The keys play a prominent role in the sound, and unlike a band like Fleshgod Apocalypse, the keys are actually interesting.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 26, 2013)

ive been buying older bands greatest hits lately...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 26, 2013)

Some album by Desultory which I listened to once and found intensely boring


----------



## ChaNce (Sep 26, 2013)

Winger - First album. Guitar Player review basically said this is the greatest modern shred album. 

It wasn't.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 26, 2013)

Eptaceros said:


>



Don't know much about the Testament one, but the Queensryche greatest hits albums were okay at best.


----------



## trickae (Oct 10, 2013)

Eptaceros said:


>





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Don't know much about the Testament one, but the Queensryche greatest hits albums were okay at best.



I tried to get into both testament and Queensryche thinking a greatest hits album would be the way to go. Both albums left me wanting more, no lasting riffs, nothing new, solos weren't that great. 

For testament, the only song I liked was return to serenity and thats a slow song ....

anyways I ended up returning both those albums and getting something else ...


----------



## Shimme (Oct 10, 2013)

I picked this up just after listening to Shadows are Security, was INCREDIBLY hyped after hearing that album - and was immediately shat upon by some of the worst songwriting I've heard in a long time.


----------



## Orgalmer (Oct 10, 2013)

Some of my epicly bad choices:

Devin Townsend Band - Epicloud
What is even going on with this album? Is it gospel-metal? This one seriously threw me for a loop. It's not the worst thing I've ever heard but I can't work out why this album even exists.

Slayer - Diabolus in Musica
I bought this album as my first venture into Slayer. I've got to say, I spent weeks listening to this album and even after all that time, I still just wanted to throw it out my window. God Hates Us All was far superior IMO.

The Acacia Strain - Death is the Only Mortal
Still a listenable effort from TAS, but the mixing and masting on this album is easily one of the worst I've ever heard. The first song has guitars that completely drown out everything else with it's palm-muted rumble, and then seems to get a lot quieter as the album goes on? What the hell?! I'm really not sure what was going on when they wrote and recorded this, but Wormwood, it ain't.

Linkin Park & Jay-Z
This one's been mentioned heaps already, but what the hell. May as well chuck it in here.


----------



## AntiChrister (Oct 15, 2013)

Metallica - St Anger, how could it be anything else...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 29, 2013)

im not sure i will be buying any cd's w/o chking it out online first...


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Oct 29, 2013)

Once accidentally bought the _censored_ version of Chocolate Starfish...


----------



## HellGamer666 (Oct 29, 2013)

Nikki Webster's album Follow Your Heart (this actually happened) is by far my worst album purchase. A lot of Linkin Park and Fall Out Boy throughout my childhood, but I'll admit that I secretly indulge in both every now and then.


----------



## protest (Oct 29, 2013)

Axe Cop said:


> I loved Wisconsin Death Trip and Machine had some good tracks. I don't exactly know what happened here but it was the beginning of a massive downfall for this band.



This. And:






I can't really tell you why I bought this album. I have no clue. I just remember I was like 14, on vacation in South Carolina, and bored at a Walmart at like 1 in the morning.

Fun fact, someone actually stole a TV, IIRC, from that Walmart while I was there lol. Hauled ass away in a jeep.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 29, 2013)

asphyx123 said:


> Celtic Frost - Cold Lake



I finally decided to give this a listen...

The music's actually pretty good for a hair metal album, but the vocals are atrocious.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Oct 29, 2013)

Any Remastered Metal...especially Rust in Peace.

Eg) Five Magics now sounds like a mentally challenge ogre swearing in compared to the original angry demon.

Take No Prisoners "General's Orders" intro no longer sounds like a confident leader but now a trembling whiny wuss.


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 29, 2013)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Any Remastered Metal...especially Rust in Peace.



+1.

I made the huge mistake of buying the remastered version, too. The reason I bought it is because my original 1990 version was so scratched up that I thought that it was time to buy another. 

Even though I prefer the original 1990 version of the album, it was not a complete loss because I really like the demo version of "Rust in peace... Polaris" that Dave decided to put on the remastered version. How Dave phrases, "I am nuclear murderer... I am Polaris" is awesome. I actually like how Dave sings on that version than on the 1990 version.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 29, 2013)

I think the remix of "Killing is my Business" is an improvement, and maybe the one for "So Far So Good So What," but the others range from pointless/barely different (Youthanasia, Cryptic Writings, Peace Sells) to inferior (Rust in Peace, CTE, Risk).


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Oct 29, 2013)

wankerness said:


> I think the remix of "Killing is my Business" is an improvement, and maybe the one for "So Far So Good So What," but the others range from pointless/barely different (Youthanasia, Cryptic Writings, Peace Sells) to inferior (Rust in Peace, CTE, Risk).



100% disgree on killing... and So Far...like redone Star Wars mustaine ....ed with a masterpiece


----------



## wankerness (Oct 29, 2013)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> 100% disgree on killing... and So Far...like redone Star Wars mustaine ....ed with a masterpiece



They just improved clarity on what were originally incredibly muddy, I thought. Unlike Rust in Peace and Risk where they removed tracks or rerecorded them haphazardly.


----------



## Sverdugo (Oct 29, 2013)

I almost immediately regretted my decision of purchasing Born of Osiris' latest album, Tomorrow We Die Alive.

Just a bunch of druggies hyped on psychedelics spouting pseudo deep thrown together lyrics over electronic music and comparatively lame guitars. They shot for Discovery 2 and just made a second A Higher Place.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 29, 2013)

end of the year bump lol.

found this for a $1, thought, what the heck, ive heard of them...was a waste of a $1.


----------



## MFB (Dec 29, 2013)

Totally forgot this "gem" of an album






R. Borlax and The Mechanical Hand are ....ing awesome albums (the latter moreso than the former) but this thing is absolute ....ing ballsacks on tape. Their album before it was just OK but I thought maybe they'd bounce back - clearly I was wrong.


----------



## Svava (Dec 29, 2013)

I bought some Hellogoodbye albums once... I don't know why.

We all make mistakes....


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Dec 29, 2013)

ridner said:


>



That album cover is sick...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 29, 2013)

Never judge a book by it's cover.


----------



## Svava (Dec 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Never judge a book by it's cover.



QFT


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Dec 29, 2013)

Most of the albums I have were not bought by me.Anyways:

Chelsea Grin-My Damnation
The breakdown in "Behind a Veil of Lies",the main melodic riff in "Last Breath,"and "All Hail the Fallen King" are the only things that don't bore me on this album.I've probably played the sampler CD more than this.

Suicide Silence-The Black Crown
This album is downright atrocious."Slaves to Substance" is the only good track and "March to the Black Crown" is a decent instrumental.The lyrics are weak,and the guitar riffs are so bland that they felt beaten into my skull as I listen to it....and that's in the most negative way possible...

Atreyu-Suicide Notes and Butterfly Kisses
I'm ambivalent that someone gave this to me.The good is that I'm so glad I didn't put any money on this crap called music.I could listen to an album consisting solely of random noises and find it more enjoyable than this.

Bloodjinn-Murder Eternal
Same person gave me this.I'm not even going to waste my time.The guitar work may have some sense of direction,but the vocal fries sound utterly horrible.It sounds like someone is just pathetically screaming over each track.

The Warriors-Genuine Sense of Outrage
Same guy gave me this.I don't really have an interest in Hardcore Punk.I got so bored that I think I've only heard one song in its entirety...

Children of Bodom-Something Wild
I felt the same way about this as I felt about death metal when I first found out about it.How could anyone possibly enjoy listening to this?This is the worst sound to ever hover over my ears and rumble my eardrums.I thought that was an exaggeration but I think I'd listen to just about anything on the radio than one song from this album...

Is it bad if I threw away the bad albums he gave me?There just incessantly gathering dust,and I'd do the world a favor if no one else could ever listen to them.Derivative music is miles ahead of this sh!t...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 29, 2013)

Obsidian Soul said:


> Children of Bodom-Something Wild
> I felt the same way about this as I felt about death metal when I first found out about it.How could anyone possibly enjoy listening to this?This is the worst sound to ever hover over my ears and rumble my eardrums.I thought that was an exaggeration but I think I'd listen to just about anything on the radio than one song from this album....


----------



## Datura (Dec 29, 2013)

Lets just say I once threw ~30 cds in the bin that I had purchased as a young teen.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


I wanna rep for this so bad but the Christmas rep thread killed my rep for today.


----------



## chopeth (Dec 29, 2013)

Though I've bought worse albums, this just came to my mind:


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




As one of the biggest fanboys of this band, I can't deny that Something Wild is a pretty wonky album, albeit with a few gems. The production is really bad, and most of the songs(In the Shadows and The Nail for example) are just a globbed up mess of Darkthrone riffs and Bach licks. But then there are some good tracks like Lake Bodom and Touch Like Angel of Death, which really just need better recordings to shine through.


Studio version of Lake Bodom isn't too bad actually.


My biggest regret recently(few months ago) was Burzum's Umskiptar. Not only did I financially support a murderer and racist, but I also got one of the most boring metal albums in existence. The concept, production, album art, and even a lot of the riffs are very good.. but it's just so boring. He often rides these great riffs the entire song at one steady tempo. Each song sticks to one sound and one theme, rather than changing the pace throughout(pretty typical Burzum sound now that I think about it).

Before someone neg reps me for actually buying a Burzum album, just know that it won't happen again. Ever.

One of the better songs off the album. Has this cool Doom Metal/Classical vibe.


----------



## BigMan1 (Dec 29, 2013)

prretty much everything released in the last 20 years that I bought

Periphery 2
Volition
Animals as Leaders

i wouldn't mind if these new bands could hold a steady beat


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 29, 2013)

BigMan1 said:


> prretty much everything released in the last 20 years that I bought
> 
> Periphery 2
> Volition
> ...


----------



## Paul McAleer (Dec 29, 2013)

Space Jam OST


----------



## SkullCrusher (Dec 29, 2013)

Why did I expect so much?


----------



## ZachK (Dec 29, 2013)

Dr. Doolittle OST 
Don't Panic - All Time Low - Horrible purchase. I even Pro Ordered it, I still can't stand to see it come up in my artwork on iTunes


----------



## scottro202 (Dec 29, 2013)

Don't Ask....







I bought a Frisbee mom!!!!


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 29, 2013)

^ That cover is ....ing creepy...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 29, 2013)

BigMan1 said:


> prretty much everything released in the last 20 years that I bought
> 
> Periphery 2
> Volition
> ...


Sounds like someones getting


----------



## Inamorata (Dec 29, 2013)

this probably takes the cake...


----------



## InfinityCollision (Dec 29, 2013)

As much shit as Creed gets these days by way of Scott Stapp hate, the first two albums weren't too bad. Weathered on the other hand was garbage imo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 29, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> As much shit as Creed gets these days by way of Scott Stapp hate, the first two albums weren't too bad.



But every Alter Bridge album thoroughly shits on them.


----------



## DeathPaupiette (Dec 29, 2013)

Feared's last record, Vinter &#8230;


----------



## Hyacinth (Dec 29, 2013)

I once bought a rap cd off some random guy selling his cds at Venice Beach, California. I'm really into hip hop, especially then, and I figured it was just five bucks and it wasn't going to break me, so I bought it. My friend who was in the car when I popped the cd in said, "This music makes me want to punch myself in the face." and I think that's the most accurate way to describe the songs on there.


----------



## purpledc (Dec 29, 2013)

metallica death magnetic. I bought it because a few of my friends told me it is metallica for the guys who missed pre-black album metallica. To me it sounded like 4 over the hill dudes trying way too hard to make music they no longer connect with. I dont think the current metallica is capable of making an old school metallica album. And I really dont have a problem with that. I was comfortable in knowing that the band I loved moved on and simply retained the name. But I just want them to stop trying to get lightning to strike twice. Because it sounds like what it is. 4 dudes desperately trying to sound like metallica yet falling short of the goal.


----------



## scottro202 (Dec 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> But every Alter Bridge album thoroughly shits on them.



Creed DOES put on a pretty good live show, though.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 29, 2013)

Inamorata said:


> this probably takes the cake...



forgot about it, but someone gave me that album...i gave it to someone else


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 29, 2013)

DeathPaupiette said:


> Feared's last record, Vinter


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 29, 2013)

MatthewLeisher said:


> I once bought a rap cd off some random guy selling his cds at Venice Beach, California. I'm really into hip hop, especially then, and I figured it was just five bucks and it wasn't going to break me, so I bought it. My friend who was in the car when I popped the cd in said, "This music makes me want to punch myself in the face." and I think that's the most accurate way to describe the songs on there.


What was the album?


----------



## darkinners (Dec 29, 2013)

:/


----------



## ang3 (Dec 29, 2013)

the spaghetti incident


----------



## InfinityCollision (Dec 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> But every Alter Bridge album thoroughly shits on them.



I've listened to maybe three Alter Bridge songs ever, so I couldn't judge. By the time Alter Bridge formed I'd more or less moved on from that style.

Worst album purchase... Matt's post reminded me of an indie album I bought years ago that was pretty bad, don't remember the name and doubt I still have it. Other than that, probably some metalcore album I bought when I was first getting into metal. Or DT's Octavarium, back when I listened to them


----------



## Inamorata (Dec 29, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> forgot about it, but someone gave me that album...i gave it to someone else



good decision haha!


----------



## guitarfan85 (Dec 29, 2013)

BigMan1 said:


> prretty much everything released in the last 20 years that I bought
> 
> Periphery 2
> Volition
> ...



Nope. They refuse to. Especially djent bands despise 4/4 time and refuse to hold a steady beat of any time sig.

Oh one of the worst bands CD I bought was rise against. Another suck fest was Norma jean. Symphony x has been boring me lately on their last two albums. All their songs sound the same. Russell's too harsh vocals. Keyboard solos are boner killing. The mech-human technology theme has been beaten to death... In flames last two albums BLOW!!


----------



## Hyacinth (Dec 30, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> What was the album?



I can't even remember  it was years ago and I think I ended up throwing it out the window


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Dec 30, 2013)

Prepare to cringe






Got it when I was like 7 or something. I still retain to this day that I never brought it but everyone else is sure that I purchased it myself.
It still sits in my CD collection for lols.

Only Album I have brought That I have ever thrown away was This worthless piece of shit.
"hey they released another album, I wonder why I have never heard of it before........ oh, that's why  "


----------



## DeathPaupiette (Dec 30, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


>



Yup I know :/ I liked Feared and Furor, I loooved Rejects, but this one  No riff really made me headbang, and the vocals are meh ...


----------



## Necris (Dec 30, 2013)

What an absolute pile of shit. It only cost me $3 and I still feel ripped off.

The previous album "Opferblut" was halfway competent, nothing amazing but certainly nothing offensively bad, but it turns out that it was as good as this band gets.


----------



## Duosphere (Dec 30, 2013)

About 15 years ago I was at this cds store with a friend and was in a mood of listening to something new, at that time this album was something new in that store, I took it, listened to about 20 seconds of each song then dumped it 

In some songs to me he sounded like a broken Malmsteen clone with even more terrible tone and crap popish melodies, in another songs just like a crap guitarist.
It was the only cd I bought following a seller tip and the worst cd I bought for sure.



Please somebody tell him to use.......fast-fret


----------



## Necris (Dec 30, 2013)

I guess they didn't like me hotlinking their pictures. Fixed.



wankerness said:


> X dating club: The album?


Looks more enjoyable than the album I was talking about.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Dec 30, 2013)

I purchased chickenfoot III at some point in 2011 because I like Satch and I heard it was good, but the only song I really liked was 'Dubai Blues' and the vocalist ....ing still ruined it. All his lyrics seem to be about women and cigars and cars and money and strippers, which is annoying because I really liked some of the guitar work, but having this douche drone over it all with his nonsense misogynist wailing really ruined it for me.  And it was the last album I bought without listening to beforehand on youtube.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 30, 2013)

Ed_Ibanez_Shred said:


> I purchased chickenfoot III at some point in 2011 because I like Satch and I heard it was good, but the only song I really liked was 'Dubai Blues' and the vocalist ....ing still ruined it. All his lyrics seem to be about women and cigars and cars and money and strippers, which is annoying because I really liked some of the guitar work, but having this douche drone over it all with his nonsense misogynist wailing really ruined it for me.  And it was the last album I bought without listening to beforehand on youtube.


I guess you don't like Sammy Hagar?


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Dec 30, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> I guess you don't like Sammy Hagar?



Hell no man, he pisses me off way more than he should do for some reason


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 30, 2013)

Ed_Ibanez_Shred said:


> Hell no man, he pisses me off way more than he should do for some reason


Aw  I love that guy he's never in a bad mood, always cheerful. Try some some Montrose if Chicken Foot put you off from Sammy Hager may change your mind.


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 30, 2013)

I normally don't have this problem... I almost never buy an album until I listen to it first. Surgical Steel was kind of like that for me though. There are a few great tracks, but not enough to make it a great album, at least to me...


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Dec 31, 2013)

I bought Maroon 5's first album from wal mart in high school. My tradition at the time was to put new CDs into my discman and go for a bike ride with them, this one sucked so bad I turned around and went home to get a different CD. I ended up selling it for $2 more than I paid for it, so I guess everything turned out okay, but man, that album SUCKED.


----------



## brett8388 (Dec 31, 2013)

All The Faceless CD's I bought. Not for me.

I bought The Faceless CD's when I did a search for "sounds like Necrophagist". I checked a few quick samples and bought all their stuff.

My issue is with all the slow crap mixed in. I don't care how bad ass a band is - if you mix in a bunch of slow crap in between grind, I won't be a fan.


----------



## Eptaceros (Dec 31, 2013)

brett8388 said:


> My issue is with all the slow crap mixed in. I don't care how bad ass a band is - if you mix in a bunch of slow crap in between grind, I won't be a fan.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 31, 2013)

brett8388 said:


> All The Faceless CD's I bought. Not for me.
> 
> I bought The Faceless CD's when I did a search for "sounds like Necrophagist"


There's your problem The Faceless are The Faceless not Necrophagist.


----------



## guitarfan85 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ed_Ibanez_Shred said:


> I purchased chickenfoot III at some point in 2011 because I like Satch and I heard it was good, but the only song I really liked was 'Dubai Blues' and the vocalist ....ing still ruined it. All his lyrics seem to be about women and cigars and cars and money and strippers, which is annoying because I really liked some of the guitar work, but having this douche drone over it all with his nonsense misogynist wailing really ruined it for me.  And it was the last album I bought without listening to beforehand on youtube.



That's what you get with american rock music. I hate it. Other bands like motley crue, buck cherry, Nikki six, all these washed up has been 80's rock stars and new coming bands all singing out everything you listed. So trashy, shallow, and predictable. Any bands like buckcherey i hate! Any lyrucs about a badass bitch i hate!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 9, 2014)

i find it hard to get into any "rock" bands i hear on the radio now a days, hence why I don't listen to it much.


----------



## danresn (Feb 9, 2014)

I bought a Good Charlotte album back in the day


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 9, 2014)

danresn said:


> I bought a Good Charlotte album back in the day


I made that mistake, too. Even as a 10 year old kid I thought it sounded like turd.


----------



## fps (Feb 9, 2014)

Four Way Diablo. Dave really lost it with that one. 

Others might disagree, but Spiral Shadow was a letdown for me too.


----------



## Paul McAleer (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Don Vito (Feb 10, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> I still think that this is the worst thing I have ever bought.
> 
> Some honorable mentions include:
> 
> ...


Okay, I feel dumb for posting this because Anthems and Filisofem are NOT bad albums.  Even that Winds of Plague album has a cool title track.

I still don't know why I bought that Chelsea Grin doe..

...and Abracadabra is still the shittiest album I've ever spent money on

One non-metal album I do regret purchasing is this:





I was just getting into their music at the time, and all I knew was "Wings of a Butterfly"(which I still like). The rest of the album didn't hold a candle to that song, and I was even more disappointed when I heard their amazing earlier releases. This album isn't terrible, but I wouldn't waste my time on it. The only other decent track was "Under the Rose".


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 10, 2014)

Holy shit I just remember I used to like them. 

Boy did I have bad taste.


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 10, 2014)

Nooooooooo Razorblade Romance is amazing, and even the first album has some good songs, but most of their material now is Hot Topic rock.

They do have a newer song with doom metal riffage though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 10, 2014)

I do like Wings of a Butterfly and Vampire Heart because they're catchy as ...., and I do like Linde because he's an awesome player that has a huge tone (and is Tony Iommi's son-in-law  ), but other than that... no pls.


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 10, 2014)

whatever


----------



## Ajb667 (Feb 12, 2014)

Why has this not been posted yet?


----------



## fps (Feb 12, 2014)

Ajb667 said:


> Why has this not been posted yet?



I think most people saw the warning signs in the reviews and didn't buy it!!


----------



## Ajb667 (Feb 12, 2014)

fps said:


> I think most people saw the warning signs in the reviews and didn't buy it!!



I made the mistake of not reading the reviews. I saw it in the store and decided to give A7X another chance. 
Missstakkeeeee


----------



## erotomaniac (Feb 12, 2014)

Out of all the albums I've bought, I would have to say the first Danzig album is my biggest regret. I thought Mother was a pretty good song, but soon found out the rest of the album was completely unlistenable.


----------



## fassaction (Feb 13, 2014)

cronux said:


> working at a record label has definitely saved me some money over the years in terms of album purchasing



I was actually quite fond of this album....it was definitely a little more mainstream, but I thought a lot of the songs were pretty good.

Their latest blew that one away though. My only gripe about Killswitch is their cheesy lyrics.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 14, 2014)

Ajb667 said:


> I made the mistake of not reading the reviews. I saw it in the store and decided to give A7X another chance.
> Missstakkeeeee


You should've bought Nightmare, I don't care what anyone says that album kicks ass.


----------



## BusinessMan (Feb 14, 2014)

DeathPaupiette said:


> Feared's last record, Vinter



Why? Vintner is an awesome album


----------



## stevexc (Feb 14, 2014)

Darkthrone's The Cult Is Alive.

Really not the best album for trying to get into black metal.

Still can't get into it, and I've gotten into black metal since then...


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 15, 2014)

As a kid, I bought a record by this band called "Slave Raider." 

Yeah, it was really, _REALLY_ bad...


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 15, 2014)

I forgot to include all the shitty rap albums I bought in 2005.

purchased at Wal-Mart when I was 10 or 11





this one has a pretty lulzy song about chat rooms and fat chicks on the internet





281-330-8004 





I shit you not, this was the first CD I ever purchased. It wasn't too bad iirc. I think I might of had Chicken and Beer as well.





There were definitely more than this, but hell if I could remember them..



Don Vito said:


> ...and Abracadabra is still the shittiest album I've ever spent money on


lol nope





The reason I bought so many shitty ....ing CD's back in 2005 was because my family still had dial up internet, so streaming and downloading was really ....ing tedious and not worth it. I got all my music knowledge from BET and MTV.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 15, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> I forgot to include all the shitty rap albums I bought in 2005.
> 
> purchased at Wal-Mart when I was 10 or 11
> 
> ...



You got your "knowledge" from BET and MTV? I'd hate to hurt your feelings, but the _last_ places you were _ever_ gonna pick up "knowledge" were from BET and MTV. 

Glad you found your way back... 

...And when was there _EVER_ a _NOT_ SHITTY rap record?


----------



## akinari (Feb 15, 2014)

If you're a metal fan, you probably thought the same thing I did; "Trey and Erik Rutan on the same record? This is going to be badass!" While this is far from the worst album I've heard, I got it years ago and can't remember anything other than the main riffs to "Where the Slime Live" and "Eyes to See." It's just not an engaging listen, especially considering the albums that preceded it.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 15, 2014)

Nails In Your Coffin said:


> ...And when was there _EVER_ a _NOT_ SHITTY rap record?


You clearly haven't bothered to listen much to rap if you have to ask that question. Here are a few suggestions:

Immortal Technique
Death Grips
NWA
Public Enemy 
Eminem 
The Geto boys
Scarface 
Wu-Tang Clan
Aesop Rock
Flatbush Zombies


----------



## The Hiryuu (Feb 15, 2014)

akinari said:


> If you're a metal fan, you probably thought the same thing I did; "Trey and Erik Rutan on the same record? This is going to be badass!" While this is far from the worst album I've heard, I got it years ago and can't remember anything other than the main riffs to "Where the Slime Live" and "Eyes to See." It's just not an engaging listen, especially considering the albums that preceded it.



Weird. At times, Domination is my favorite Morbid Angel album. I just love how punishing and relentless it can be (Dominate, Dawn of the Angry...) Caesar's Palace's intro goes on kinda way too long, I'll admit, and Hatework's a bit weird, I'll give you that much. I definitely don't get the whole not being able to remember things from it...the album's riddled with hooks.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 15, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> You clearly haven't bothered to listen much to rap if you have to ask that question. Here are a few suggestions:
> 
> Immortal Technique
> Death Grips
> ...



 Man, I'm gonna be 40 years old next month, trust me, I've heard my share of NWA, Public ENemy, Wu-Tang Clan, Geto Boys, Scarface, Eminem, Dr. Dre, Snoop Dogg, Onyx, Boss, LL Cool J, Cool C, Kool-Mo-Dee, Snow, Vanilla Ice, Nate Dogg, Tupac, Notorious B.I.G., Redman, Xhibit (or whatever it is...), Run DMC, Souls of Mischief, Queen Latifah, Black Moon, 2 Live Crew, Ice Cube, Easy-E, Professor Griff, etc. My brother used to listen to all of'em, Man. I've heard enough of'em to last me a lifetime. 

The only ones out of that bunch I would even consider to be _maybe_ good are NWA and Public Enemy, and that's pushin' it.

I ain't gonna fault you or anyone else for his/her personal tastes, we all have different opinions. If they make you happy, that's all that matters, Man.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 15, 2014)

Nails In Your Coffin said:


> If they make you happy, that's all that matters, Man.


----------



## akinari (Feb 15, 2014)

The Hiryuu said:


> Weird. At times, Domination is my favorite Morbid Angel album. I just love how punishing and relentless it can be (Dominate, Dawn of the Angry...) Caesar's Palace's intro goes on kinda way too long, I'll admit, and Hatework's a bit weird, I'll give you that much. I definitely don't get the whole not being able to remember things from it...the album's riddled with hooks.



More power to you! I love Morbid Angel but this one just didn't click with me. Maybe I'll revisit it and Formulas soon. Covenant will always have a special place in my heart though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm not a huge MA fan, but I remember not liking Damnation too much. I remember listening to the first Steve Tucker album and thinking that one blew it out of the water. So damn brutal.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm not much of a MA (or death metal in general!) fan at all but I LOVED Formulas... It had the coolest riffing and most interesting songs of the A-G albums imo.


----------



## mustache79 (Feb 16, 2014)

I bought a hatebreed album once.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 16, 2014)

My worst album purchase was an album recommended to me by a friend. I was mostly listening to Technical Death Metal at the time, and my friend told me to get the album "Carnal Repercussions" by Salt the Wound because it was "Super Technical Bro!". After suffering through the entire album, I had a little talk with my "friend".

The album wasn't terrible, but it was generic pig squeal breakdowncore (not Technical Death Metal). I actually didn't mind two of the songs on the album. But buying an album for two songs is like going to a hooker to get to second base.


----------



## sartorious (Feb 16, 2014)

Nirvana - Nevermind
After hearing "Smells Like Teen Spirit", I figured this band would be kind of aggressive. Got the CD, put it in my stereo, said "WTF?!", and took it right back to Best Buy. The surprising thing is they actually let me return it. Maybe my youthful rage held some sway.

Russell Allen - Atomic Soul
I heard "Seasons of Insanity" on a sampler, got a kick out of it, and sprung for the album. Nothing else was in any way memorable. This was one of the best examples why it's a good idea to see if you should buy a copy of one song or the entire album.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 16, 2014)

sartorious said:


> Nirvana - Nevermind
> After hearing "Smells Like Teen Spirit", I figured this band would be kind of aggressive. Got the CD, put it in my stereo, said "WTF?!", and took it right back to Best Buy. The surprising thing is they actually let me return it. Maybe my youthful rage held some sway.
> 
> Russell Allen - Atomic Soul
> I heard "Seasons of Insanity" on a sampler, got a kick out of it, and sprung for the album. Nothing else was in any way memorable. This was one of the best examples why it's a good idea to see if you should buy a copy of one song or the entire album.



I wish they woulda taken my Nirvana CD back...


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 17, 2014)

mustache79 said:


> I bought a hatebreed album once.


Oh shit, when I was just getting into metal, I watched a late night music video block hosted by DirectTV that played hard rock, punk, and heavy metal videos.
Anyways, they aired a video for Ghosts of War by Hatebreed. Now obviously this is not a Hatebreed song, but Hatebreed had just put out a cover album at the time, and they decided they wanted to shoot the video Slayer never did. I didn't know it was a Slayer song at the time, which leads to the next event..

I went to my local CD shop(limewire and frostwire had hit the fan around this time.. yeah I know, but everybody I knew used it back then so idgaf) and bought




, the new Hatebreed album with their new smash hit Ghosts of War .

I knew something was off right away when I popped in the CD on the way home, and not a single track sounded alike. And then my mom pointed out that they were playing a Sucidal Tendencies cover, which raised even more questions as to why this album was so inconsistent. Anyways, once I got home I wiki'd it and was thoroughly bitch slapped by the truth.

That Ghosts of War cover is pretty legit though.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 17, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> Oh shit, when I was just getting into metal, I watched a late night music video block hosted by DirectTV that played hard rock, punk, and heavy metal videos.
> Anyways, they aired a video for Ghosts of War by Hatebreed. Now obviously this is not a Hatebreed song, but Hatebreed had just put out a cover album at the time, and they decided they wanted to shoot the video Slayer never did. I didn't know it was a Slayer song at the time, which leads to the next event..
> 
> I went to my local CD shop(limewire and frostwire had hit the fan around this time.. yeah I know, but everybody I knew used it back then so idgaf) and bought
> ...



Well, at the risk of being flamed,, I'm just going to say this...

...Hatebreed are one of the biggest buckets of suck to ever grace the Metal genre.


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 17, 2014)

I've never heard a single Hatebreed song aside from that cover album, but I would be inclined to believe you.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 17, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> I've never heard a single Hatebreed song aside from that cover album, but I would be inclined to believe you.



Dude, they're a ripoff of soooo many classic bands. Just one example is their song, "Destroy Everything." That song is nearly a carbon copy of Sepultura's "Chaos A.D., " only with different lyrics.

I know I'll probably get shit from Hatebreed fans on this one, but the proof is all over the internet that these guys are nothing more than a rip-off, butt-Metal band.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 21, 2014)

anyone else have an album we should steer clear of?


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Mar 21, 2014)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> anyone else have an album we should steer clear of?



Anything "post-Black" by Metallica, anything "post-Seasons in the Abyss" by Slayer, EVERYTHING by Creed, Alter Bridge, Weezer, and Nickelback, and Black Sabbath's latest...


----------



## sartorious (Mar 21, 2014)

Nails In Your Coffin said:


> Anything "post-Black" by Metallica, anything "post-Seasons in the Abyss" by Slayer, EVERYTHING by Creed, Alter Bridge, Weezer, and Nickelback, and Black Sabbath's latest...



You bought all those? So sorry, dude.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Mar 21, 2014)

sartorious said:


> You bought all those? So sorry, dude.



Nope, never said I bought'em!


----------



## 3trv5u (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## garey77 (Mar 21, 2014)

Igginbottom's Wrench


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Mar 21, 2014)

Nails In Your Coffin said:


> Nope, never said I bought'em!


Did you read the thread title?


----------



## InHiding (Mar 22, 2014)

I can't believe someone mentioned Moonspell's Irreligious as it was once one of my favourite albums. I guess it's different for everyone, but in my books Ruin & Misery, Opium and Full Moon Madness are classics from the 90's. I can understand not liking the vocals/lyrics since Fernando is pretty "original" but the riffs are killer.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 23, 2014)

InHiding said:


> I can't believe someone mentioned Moonspell's Irreligious as it was once one of my favourite albums. I guess it's different for everyone, but in my books Ruin & Misery, Opium and Full Moon Madness are classics from the 90's. I can understand not liking the vocals/lyrics since Fernando is pretty "original" but the riffs are killer.



I actually busted out laughing when the vocals entered on Opium, until I quickly remembered that I'd just paid 14 bucks for it and it stopped being so funny. I was expecting to like the vocals since I'd heard it compared to Type O Negative (October Rust has been one of my very favorite albums ever since about 1998). I still think Irreligious was one of the worst buys I ever made. I have heard Darkness & Hope and Wolfheart and didn't really dislike either of those, but Irreligious just sounded awful to me. I got it at the same time as some similar stuff like Tiamat - Wildhoney and I still like that! Something about the riffs and vocals on irreligious REALLY rubbed me wrong.


----------



## Djentliman (Mar 23, 2014)

All That Remains newest was the biggest let down ever. It sucked so much ass that I didn't even bother listening to one song all the way through. 

I am a HUGE As I lay Dying fan but they're newest wasn't my favorite. It had some great moments like A Greater Foundation, Wasted Words, and Unwound. My absolute favorite by them was a tie between The Powerless Rise and An Ocean Between Us.

I was into Bullet For My Valentine for a short time in 2008 and liked some of their songs but they have definitely taken a turn for the worst with Temper Temper. ugh.

I love The Devils Wears Prada but the production on 8:18 just did not cut it. I ....ing adored Dead Throne and the Zombie EP production and song wise.

I have also been a big fan of 30 Seconds to mars but the new album just didn't hit me like This Is War did.
Some bands that need more recognition,

Intervals
Humanity's Last Breath
Twelve Foot Ninja
Anup Sastry
Nibiru


----------



## sartorious (Mar 27, 2014)

wankerness said:


> I still think Irreligious was one of the worst buys I ever made. I have heard Darkness & Hope and Wolfheart and didn't really dislike either of those, but Irreligious just sounded awful to me. I got it at the same time as some similar stuff like Tiamat - Wildhoney and I still like that! Something about the riffs and vocals on irreligious REALLY rubbed me wrong.



Yeah, I remember thinking Wolfheart could be the start of something good. I haven't listened to that album in 15+ years, but I still fondly remember Trebraruna and Alma Mater. It was kind of dark and a bit jaunty/fun, while being different and memorable. Hell, just thinking of those songs gives me a little head bob even now.

Irreligious felt like a dull, mopey, wet blanket. Opium is a short song, but the clean vocals seemed to drone on boringly, kind of like a drug addict. Maybe the vocalist needed to blow his nose or find someone who's natural voice was deeper and didn't need monotone-inducing dips in pitch. Raven Claws should appeal to me, but I can't remember it. Not sure about Mephisto, but I seem to remember Herr Spiegelmann being kind of jaunty/quirky...just not in a cool way. Trying to be dark and a little different can work out well. But when it fails and you're no longer immersed in the experience, it rapidly becomes farcical. Also, using a religious symbol on the cover of an album entitled Irreligious is rather interesting. If that was the hipster era, I'd think it's ironic. As it is, I just think the band was either clueless or wanted to tap into listeners' rebelliousness. 

Sorry to  on one of your faves, InHiding. I'm glad you got something good out of it.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 27, 2014)

Djentliman said:


> All That Remains newest was the biggest let down ever. It sucked so much ass that I didn't even bother listening to one song all the way through.



i really dig their first 2 albums...

...the 3rd was ok, but i lost interest and didnt realize they even came out with another one 




edit: haha...im way behind, i looked and they have 6 albums out now.

are any of the last 3 any good?


----------



## RevelGTR (Mar 27, 2014)

The newest ATR is really strange. It honestly sounds like a pop-rock record to me.


----------



## AnavarOfficial (Mar 28, 2014)

i bought "transgression" by FF, i was young and didnt even know about the change of guitarists. The last album i had heard was demanufacture and when i saw it in the sotre i thought, cool new FF.

I paid $39.99 almost 10 years ago, still hurts


----------



## Adventrooster (Mar 28, 2014)

I bought "Overcome" - All That Remains the day it came out. My friend and I jammed it in the CD player in my truck and listened with disbelief. That was when the band (prominently Phil Labonte) changed their style. To this day, I still can't listent through an entire song on that album.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 28, 2014)

I liked Two Weeks off of that one but never cared to listen to anything else off of it, nor any of the albums since.


----------



## stevexc (Mar 28, 2014)

I picked up an Omnium Gatherum album a while ago.

I had a major brainfart and thought it was Omnia - my guitarist had shown me a few tracks, and I thought they were folk metal and he was just showing me the folkier stuff.

Nope, they're just folk, and Omnia is not short for Omnium Gatherum.

I mostly don't listen to the CD out of shame, it's really not too bad. Kinda generic.


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 28, 2014)

I think st anger goes on a few peoples lists, but I figured that was a given. I remember one that I was particularly upset with was third eye blind "blue". So when I was like 13 or 14 when it came out I remember waiting impatiently for it to come out. I saved a bit of cash to get it, and I was stoked because I was thinking it was going to be better than the last album (which I thought was amazing), and then I got the cd. I listened to it all the way through thinking I was going to find a song I really liked. That never happened.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Mar 28, 2014)

I got Tomorrow We Die Alive by Born of Osiris thinking it wouldn't be too bad. Listened to it a couple of times and nothing stood out. It was just super generic chugs with some keyboards. I still can't remember any of the songs off that album hahaha Oh well guess it just wasn't for me


----------



## spectrrrrrre (Mar 28, 2014)

Ever Forthright


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 30, 2014)

Adventrooster said:


> I bought "Overcome" - All That Remains the day it came out. My friend and I jammed it in the CD player in my truck and listened with disbelief. That was when the band (prominently Phil Labonte) changed their style. To this day, I still can't listent through an entire song on that album.



that one may have had a couple decent songs on it...

...i just cant remember


----------



## AnavarOfficial (Mar 30, 2014)

Adventrooster said:


> I bought "Overcome" - All That Remains the day it came out. My friend and I jammed it in the CD player in my truck and listened with disbelief. That was when the band (prominently Phil Labonte) changed their style. To this day, I still can't listent through an entire song on that album.


 
I dont mind that song "chiron", other than that i couldnt name another track


----------



## man jerk (Mar 30, 2014)

Nails In Your Coffin said:


> As a kid, I bought a record by this band called "Slave Raider."
> 
> Yeah, it was really, _REALLY_ bad...



Slave Raider actually had a pretty big following in the Mpls/St Paul area in the late 80's early 90's. The lead singer, Chainsaw something was actually a pretty decent front man and if they had been around just 2 or 3 years earlier they probably would have really done something. 

My boss is a HUGE Slave Raider fan. He actually tracked the chainsaw dude down and called him on the phone trying to find out where he could buy an album but they guy couldn't help him. I was actually able to track down a copy for him from someplace.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Mar 30, 2014)

spectrrrrrre said:


> Ever Forthright



Same here, I was completely underwhelmed by their music


----------



## HurrDurr (Mar 31, 2014)

I haven't really regretted too much of the catalogue but I know there've been quite a few along the way. I've been buying albums ritualistically since late elementary so I can't remember many I might not have liked after purchasing them.

I can remember a few recent ones though:

The last Red Fang record, Wales & Leeches. I'll admit I jammed to it for a while, like a few weeks and then I don't know but I just couldn't vibe with that sound anymore after that. I always kinda felt like the production was inconsistent from song to song, oddly enough. I guess I just sort of got bored of it. loved the cover though!

---------

Also _(and I *know* I'll get hate)_ the latest BTBAM record seriously disappointed me. I had high hopes since I really liked The Parallax I EP and yet The Parallax II didn't turn out to be what I was expecting based off of that EP. It had some familiar themes and riffs off the EP that I enjoyed, but I just couldn't get into it as much. I still spin the EP a hell of a lot more often than I'll find myself listening to a track off PII.


----------



## stevexc (Mar 31, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> Also _(and I *know* I'll get hate)_ the latest BTBAM record seriously disappointed me. I had high hopes since I really liked The Parallax I EP and yet The Parallax II didn't turn out to be what I was expecting based off of that EP. It had some familiar themes and riffs off the EP that I enjoyed, but I just couldn't get into it as much. I still spin the EP a hell of a lot more often than I'll find myself listening to a track off PII.



I'm with you. I can't say that it was a BAD album, it just... didn't do a lot for me. There were a few moments that stand out but not enough... not as much as Great Misdirect, and definitely nowhere NEAR as much as Colors.


----------



## HurrDurr (Mar 31, 2014)

Funny that you mentioned that one, because Colors was one that I originally seriously regretted buying. It was my first BTBAM exposure and I'd bought it because a friend of mine told me they were great. Upon first listen, however, my feeble mind couldn't comprehend it. It was ahead of my taste at the time, since my favorite bands were all old school Thrash Metal and Death Metal bands. Years later I gave it another go maybe 3 years ago and I loved it. There are a lot of bands like that I guess.

If any of you have ever heard of a band called White Suns and have checked out their latest album 'Totem', that's a band that I just don't understand right now, but I have a weird feeling I'm gonna somehow dig it in the future.


----------



## stevexc (Mar 31, 2014)

Colors is an extremely dense album that can be very difficult to make sense of if you're not expecting it. I had listened to Alaska about a majillion times before I picked up Colors, and I still had to actually sit down and (attempt to) learn to play Colors before it really made any musical sense. That coupled with the huge genre shifts (or out-of-genre sidesteps to say the least) make it confusing at first, no doubt. And this is coming from a guy who loves Mr Bungle, haha.

TL;DR what makes it good also makes in somewhat less accessible


----------



## Albek (Mar 31, 2014)

Velvet Revolver- Contraband


----------



## Der JD (Mar 31, 2014)

When I was about 15 or so I bought Celtic Frost's "Cold Lake" album, being a huge CF fan at the time. Anyone who's heard that album will know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Djentliman (Mar 31, 2014)

ChubbyEwok said:


> I got Tomorrow We Die Alive by Born of Osiris thinking it wouldn't be too bad. Listened to it a couple of times and nothing stood out. It was just super generic chugs with some keyboards. I still can't remember any of the songs off that album hahaha Oh well guess it just wasn't for me



I feel exactly the same way about it. The production is great but the songs are so meh that I only got into the song Illusionist. Even parts of that song turn me off.



M3CHK1LLA said:


> haha...im way behind, i looked and they have 6 albums out now.
> 
> are any of the last 3 any good?



I did not like Overcome as a whole. I liked Chiron, Before The Damned (except the chorus) and Forever. For We Are Many was a lot better in my opinion. I could actually sit down and listen to the whole thing without skipping anything. The newest album sucks ass. Don't even try to listen to it.


----------



## stevexc (Mar 31, 2014)

Luckily I didn't buy it - and if he reads this thread, he'll kill me if you guys don't - but Conquering Dystopia. I can't honestly say I remember a single riff from that entire album, let alone a single whole song. It just seemed like one note after another with nothing to really show for it.

Which makes me really sad because that's a tight lineup, but really I'm not a huge fan of Loomis' songwriting. :/


----------



## cyb (Apr 1, 2014)

Vanilla Ice's nu-metal album.


----------



## HurrDurr (Apr 1, 2014)

I've always loved all the Loomis stuff, but I'm always frustrated by how amazing his riffs are for the 5 seconds they're audible before being drowned out by his maniacal sweeping. It's still good stuff, but man I just wish he'd release a 'Backing Tracks Special Edition' of all his albums so I can enjoy those riffs, lol


----------



## DLG (Apr 1, 2014)

Loomis was a better song and solo writer before he learned to play really well. 

the fall off in great riffs and songs and his ascension to guitar god status are parallel. 

Everything he did pre Dead Heart has better, more intelligent and more progressive riffs and more interesting, original and unique solos. 

At one point he started caring more about getting his technique to a new level and impressing guitar nerds than actually writing awesome music.


----------



## sartorious (Apr 2, 2014)

cyb said:


> Vanilla Ice's nu-metal album.



".... you - there ain't nothing you can do!"


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 6, 2014)

just bought a pile-o-cd's for cheap...

...i will let you know if i find anything to add to this list.


----------



## ChaNce (Apr 7, 2014)

poopyalligator said:


> I think st anger goes on a few peoples lists, but I figured that was a given. I remember one that I was particularly upset with was third eye blind "blue". So when I was like 13 or 14 when it came out I remember waiting impatiently for it to come out. I saved a bit of cash to get it, and I was stoked because I was thinking it was going to be better than the last album (which I thought was amazing), and then I got the cd. I listened to it all the way through thinking I was going to find a song I really liked. That never happened.



It's amazing how much I hear this. I believe that Blue is a quantum leap beyond 3eb. It is such an amazing, interesting album. The musicianship is insane, the sounds are amazing, everything is mindblowing. 

Unfortunately, it doesn't have the immediate hooks that 3eb had. Alas.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 7, 2014)

^ i cant recall, but were there any radio hits on that album?


----------



## Aris_T (Apr 9, 2014)

Nevermore - Enemies of reality...I bought a limited edition and I still regret the 20&#8364; I spent...


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Aris_T said:


> Nevermore - Enemies of reality...I bought a limited edition and I still regret the 20 I spent...



That always seems to be a love/hate album with people.


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 9, 2014)

The Satanist-Behemoth
There were about 3 songs I liked off this album that I was able to get into. Just really weak compared to evangelion. I really dig the album cover though


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 14, 2014)

i picked up some vinyl recently. i'll let you guys know...


----------



## glpg80 (May 14, 2014)

Emmure - speaker of the dead. It was so bad, I forced myself to watch puppy youtube videos for mind bleach


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (May 14, 2014)

Most if not all the bad albums I got were from bands & artists that influenced me a lot, so I guess probably that's why the disappointment was exaggerated. 

In no particular order:






I'm a huge DT fan, but their offerings (maybe since ToT) were not their greatest IMHO, that particular one I felt was pretty bad, sold it immediately. They are getting better, but not there yet. IMHO, I think the problem is that they haven't changed their style for a long time while the rest of the technical metal/prog has leaped ahead 10 light yrs. But I still buy their albums on release day.





Well, I heard Alchemy was horrid, and I also skipped "War to end all wars", took a chance with this one, sadly I was hugely disappointed. I think "Fire & Ice" was probably Yngwie's latest best, "7th sign" & "Magnum Opus" have ther good moments as well.





Well, that one was too bad, even the mixing was brick walled  





Well, I LOVED this band with Fish, and was kind of distraught when he left, but the "Seasons End" & "Holidays in Eden" were good, this one was awful. Steven Rothery should be ashamed, he played some of his worst solos on this one IMHO.


That's what I recall right now, maybe will add more as I remember the deeply buried bad memories


----------



## rokket2005 (May 14, 2014)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ i cant recall, but were there any radio hits on that album?



There are a bunch. Never Let you Go and Deep inside of You were the big ones. I think Anything and Wounded were released too, but didn't get high on the charts. The Red Summer Sun is definitely one of 3EB's best songs IMO, and I love Blue as a whole. Of course, I even like a bunch of songs on their last album too, which if anyone was going to put a 3eb album on worst albums list that'd be the one.


----------

